# Torque III 2006



## iNSANE! (18. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

gibt es noch IRGENDEINE Chance das Torque III in M zu bekommen?!
Leider gibts beim Versand keine mehr...will jemand seines verkaufen?
Würde das dem neuen 07er vorziehen...

Gruß


P.S. Lustig dass ihr den "Community Talk" samt dem Titel von mir aus dem Rocky Forum übernommen habt


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Oktober 2006)

Hab mir grad deine Gallerie angesehen --> du hast ja ein absolut traumhaftes Switch! --> was willst da mit einem Torque?

(Einigermaßen Tourentauglichkeit? --> da wäre aber eines der Luft-Torques ratsam)
Zum Thema direkt kann ich leider nix beitragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (19. Oktober 2006)

Man, echt schönes Switch!


----------



## Astaroth (19. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
das kann dann ja nur für das Torque 3 sprechen wenn jemand ein solch geiles Switch hat aber dann auf ein Canyon Torque 3 umsteigen möchte.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## aemkei77 (19. Oktober 2006)

wobei sein flow ja noch geiler ist


----------



## DaMudda (19. Oktober 2006)

Das Flow sieht mal RICHTIG GEDIEGEN aus - echt der Hammer!!!
Ob du allerdings noch ein Torque III in M bekommst glaub ich kaum - höhxtens gebraucht,wa? Wird aber ne Weile dauern bis die Ersten Ihre Bikes wieder hergeben wollen...

Was spricht eigentlich gegen ein '07er Modell? Mal abgesehen vom "gewöhnungsbedürftigen" wenn nicht gar "hässlichen" neuen Schriftzug und den neuen Lackierungen? 

Fand die alten auch geiler von der Optik her...


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Oktober 2006)

Erstmal Danke Danke für die Blumen - freut mich dass ihr auch Rockys mögt.
Es geht dabei auch eher um eine tourentaugliche Ergänzung, da das Switch selber nicht dazu taugt und nun auch noch durch ein Großkaliber ersetzt wird...
Mein Plan wäre ursprünglich gewesen dass 1999,- Tourque III (Der Supermegasonderpreis) zu kaufen und den Rahmen dann bei Zeiten zu ersetzen...
Aber so wirds wohl gleich ein Slayer SXC - das neue Torque mag ich wg. Schriftzug und Federelementen / Bremse nicht mehr so wie das alte.
Cya all!


----------



## thto (19. Oktober 2006)

2005er rahmen ? in ebay schau mal rein in blau , wunderhübsch ! ein guter freund hat seit kurzem eines in canuck 25 th jahre lackierung... ein traum ....


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Oktober 2006)

Gut, als sonderlich tourengeeignet schätze ich das Torque 3 eh nicht ein, 
da wärst du mit einem Torque 2 (36 Talas) oder ESX (Pike U-Turn) deutlich besser dran.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Oktober 2006)

Och, ja, das hängt vom Blickpunkt ab - für mich ware das IIIer DER Tourer (im Vergleich zum Switch) aber gut, mal sehen...danke trotzdem.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Gut, als sonderlich tourengeeignet schätze ich das Torque 3 eh nicht ein,
> da wärst du mit einem Torque 2 (36 Talas) oder ESX (Pike U-Turn) deutlich besser dran.



gib dem torque 3 leichtere reifen, dann ists ok. mit den BBs strampel ich mir auch einen ab. aber der grip ist irre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (20. Oktober 2006)

@alpha
herzlichen glückwunsch zum torque3

viel spass


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Oktober 2006)

nun ja. hab ich dies jahr für nächst jahr gekauft. nächst jahr sehen die torques  aus. und der preis war top. die reifen fliegen aber runter. und kommen in den alpen wieder drauf.


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Oktober 2006)

FOTOS von Deinem Torque? Und auch mal allgemein von TQ's?


----------



## Hennin (21. Oktober 2006)

Mein  Torque 1


----------



## löösns (21. Oktober 2006)

üüüh, da silber sieht irgendwie sagen wir mal gewöhnungsbedürftig aus... hier wär noch meins...







denke auch,dass es schwierig wird, noch ein 06 modell zu finden... aber... mach mir einen preis und wir reden weiter... 

nein steht eigentlich nicht zum verkauf. da müssten überdimensional unvernünftige preise geboten werden... ich bin immer noch frisch in mein bike verliebt! das torque ist einfach gooooil!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Oktober 2006)

das silber sieht auf den fotos gut aus. aber im shop hats mir absolut nicht gefallen. ist halt geschmackssache. t2 war ausverkauft. t3 blieb also noch.

fotos, nur vom aufbau:

















bin aktuell zwar zufrieden, aber doch etwas zwiespältig:

Reifen sind geil - aber extremer Rollwiderstand. Find die grauenhaft im vgl zum Fat albert 2,25. Hab auf den BB heut mal 2,5 bar (!!!!) drauf, damit ich überhaupt über Teer fahren kann.

Dämpfer ist fummelig einzustellen. Dass er kein zuschaltbare Plattform hat ist für den Preis e xtrem schade - find den Pearl 3.3 um meilen praktischer, auch wenn er laut "Tests" nicht so gut sein soll (MTB Magazin). 
Sowas wie Bottom Out, Piggy bag - spielerei. Zudem bekomm ich den Pearl einfacher abgestimmt.

Gabel: Ist grandios. Fox 36 Van R2. Aber blockschwer. Feder passt für 75-80 kilo.

Rahmen: Sitzrohr hat im innen Grate. Die zerkratzen die Sattelstütze - sowas hätte bei der Montage auffallen sollen.

Fahreigenschaften sind gut. Ich würds als SEHR SCHWERER Tourer bezeichnen. Fürn Downhiller, meine Fresse, wer hat das Wort Freeride erfunden?, its nur mässig geeignet. Dazu sollten min 2,5"er drauf, und auch nen anderer Sattel her. 

Kurzfazit: Für 2000 Acken ein geiles Bike im vgl. zur Konkurrenz. Man sollte aber wissen, was man holt.

Ich werd jetzt erstmal die BBs gegen 2,4er Nobby Nic tauschen und mit der Werkstatt sprechen, wie man die Grate im Sitzrohr am beste beseitigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (21. Oktober 2006)

DIR haben die echt noch nen bike verkauft?


----------



## thto (21. Oktober 2006)

yo , da bin ich mal auf ein schönes actionfoto gespannt...

richie2000 hat ja schon einiges mit dem torque im bikepark angestellt, respekt !

warum sehen die 07 schlechter aus als die 06er torque modelle ?
kennst du die detailunterschiede zwischen 06 und07er torque ?

thorsten


----------



## thto (21. Oktober 2006)

Hupert schrieb:


> DIR haben die echt noch nen bike verkauft?




hi hupert,

stell dir doch einfach vor er hätte einen anderen namen, die story von damals war meiner meinung nach lächerlich, aber so langsam habe ich es vergessen. jeder kann sich ändern und jeder mensch ist anders......

war heute mit meinem ES7 biken und bei uns im wald sind von einigen bikern (die auch bei den DM in wildbad dabei waren) ca 35 rampen usw in den wald gezimmert worden, superkrass die schiessen sich bis zu 10m von den rampen ab, brutal, da dacht ich mir das wäre ein würdiges terrain für ein torque, aber trotz meiner fast 10 jahren mtb würde ich es nicht wagen dort zu fahren auch nicht mit schützern.... hatte ehrlich gesagt auch über ein torque nachgedacht aber das wäre so wie ein ferrarimotor auf einem golffahrwerk....  

wünsch allen einen schönen abend 

thorsten...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Oktober 2006)

thto schrieb:


> hatte ehrlich gesagt auch über ein torque nachgedacht aber das wäre so wie ein ferrarimotor auf einem golffahrwerk....
> 
> wünsch allen einen schönen abend
> 
> thorsten...



Auch das Golffahrwerk kann man breiter,schneller,böser machen !

Hupert - du bist im Filter. Und damit endlich genug dummgelaber


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Reifen sind geil - aber extremer Rollwiderstand. Find die grauenhaft im vgl zum Fat albert 2,25. Hab auf den BB heut mal 2,5 bar (!!!!) drauf, damit ich überhaupt über Teer fahren kann.


"Extremer" Rollwiderstand halte ich für nicht zutreffend, schon gar nicht an einem 160mm-Radl...
Auf Asphalt geb ich in die BBs etwa 3,5 Bar rein, dann rollen die tadellos.

Was Geringeres als BB auf einem 160mm-Stahlfederradl? Dann passt wohl was mit den Einsatzbereich nicht...


ad Grate: Rundfeile!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Oktober 2006)

kennst du das problem mit den graten? ich mein am torque?

und sonst: ich hab nicht ne luftpumpe mit manometer dabei. ansonsten waeren 3,5 bar sicher nett fuer den reifen. und 1,5 wenns irgendwo runter geht..


----------



## aemkei77 (22. Oktober 2006)

> Sowas wie Bottom Out, Piggy bag - spielerei.


wenn du dich erst auskennst, lernst du es schätzen - keine sorge


> Ich werd jetzt erstmal die BBs gegen 2,4er Nobby Nic tauschen


Das wäre echt schade


> Reifen sind geil - aber extremer Rollwiderstand.


Du gewöhnst dich dran, bald willst du richtige dh reifen


----------



## sh00kre (22. Oktober 2006)

There is link for all Canyon *Torque* pictures (and some other bikes with fox 36) 


 PICTURES -> http://rapidshare.com/files/179673/canyon.rar


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> kennst du das problem mit den graten? ich mein am torque?


Nein, aber ein Grat ist ein Grat.



ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> und sonst: ich hab nicht ne luftpumpe mit manometer dabei. ansonsten waeren 3,5 bar sicher nett fuer den reifen. und 1,5 wenns irgendwo runter geht..


Ich auch nicht -- geht ja eh nach Gefühl.
Und ja: bergab geh ich sogar bis auf etwa 1 Bar runter (vorne; 75kg netto). Habe allerdings nur 130mm FW zur Verfügung und fahre deshalb zwangsläufig sauberer --> am Torque könnte derart niedriger Druck schon arg pannenanfällig sein.


----------



## unchained (22. Oktober 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> wenn du dich erst auskennst, lernst du es schätzen - keine sorge
> 
> Das wäre echt schade
> 
> Du gewöhnst dich dran, bald willst du richtige dh reifen



genau ! man alpha, was issn jetzt mit dem ES7?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (22. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn Alpha zum Downhiller mutiert werd ich zum Schwein... zumal das ja eher die Gattung Radsport ist welche den höchsten Verschleiß an MENSCH und Material für sich beansprucht. Aber ich kenn Leute denen würde man eher nen Theologiestudium als ne DH-Lizenz ansehen... Achso, spitze Gegenstände (Scheren z.Bsp.) gehören aus dem Rucksack vor der Abfahrt... sonst AUA!


----------



## unchained (22. Oktober 2006)

scheren....  du fetischist .....

Aber geiler Zug von dir Alpha, hätt ich dir nicht zugetraut....


----------



## Hupert (22. Oktober 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> scheren....  du fetischist .....



Ich nicht!!! Aber nem Bekannten von mir ist selbige kurz unter dem Schulterblatt vom Notarzt extrahiert worden... die steckte bis zum Anschlag drin. Wollte auch nur mal kurz ne Abfahrt machen.... zu Testzwecken...


----------



## unchained (22. Oktober 2006)

"mal kurz ne Abfahrt machen"  aua .....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Oktober 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> genau ! man alpha, was issn jetzt mit dem ES7?



kann meine freundin fahren . na. ich hat die kohle, da ic hnen job in town gefunden hab. hät ich nen job in weiter-weg gefunden, hät ich mir ne neue karre kaufen müssen. so hab ich halt, was ich eh wollte, zwei bikes.

ich wollt eh noch ein brauchbares zweitrad neben dem ES. nur 700 euro fürn gescheites hardtail war mir doch schon viel kohle, wenn ich es eh nicht fahren würd. da die bekannten hardtail-nachteile mich ziemlich angekotzt hatten, als mein ES wegen dem Pearl defekt war und ich 4 wochen mit meinem alten hardtail fahren musst. 
da wusst ich: muss nicht mehr sein. 

und der preis fürs T3 war natürlich spezial. 

sattelrohr hab ich jetzt mal entgratet. leider geht die stütze nicht komplett rein..


----------



## unchained (22. Oktober 2006)

ich beneide dich für das T3 zu dem Preis !  hätt ich das vorher gewusst .... *grummel*


----------



## Boombe (22. Oktober 2006)

Hupert schrieb:


> Also wenn Alpha zum Downhiller mutiert werd ich zum Schwein... zumal das ja eher die Gattung Radsport ist welche den höchsten Verschleiß an MENSCH und Material für sich beansprucht. Aber ich kenn Leute denen würde man eher nen Theologiestudium als ne DH-Lizenz ansehen... Achso, spitze Gegenstände (Scheren z.Bsp.) gehören aus dem Rucksack vor der Abfahrt... sonst AUA!



LÖL! 
dafür bste so gleich ma auffe ignore list gelandet- sowas kann sich auch nur n FiSi einfallen lassen


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> leider geht die stütze nicht komplett rein..


Das ist blöd. Sofern es sich mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe ausgeht: kürzen!


----------



## Sisu (25. Oktober 2006)

@alpha
wie wäre es denn jetzt mal mit schönen Actionfotos von dir und deinem Torque?
Nur damit wir sehen, daß du es auch artgerecht hälst 

zu den NN 2,4:
hatte ich zu Beginn der Saison auch auf meinem ES7
...jetzt nur noch FA oder BB, da der NN wirklich nur auf trockenen Forstautobahnen zu gebrauchen ist!
Sobald es gröber wird oder auch feuchter...kannst du ihn vergessen!
Auf nem Torque hat der NN nichts verloren! 

Finde selbst den Rollwiderstand von BB gar nicht so schlimm, dafür hat er einen super Grip!

Actionfotos nicht vergessen! 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (25. Oktober 2006)

Sisu schrieb:


> Sobald es gröber wird oder auch feuchter...kannst du ihn vergessen!
> Auf nem Torque hat der NN nichts verloren!
> 
> Finde selbst den Rollwiderstand von BB gar nicht so schlimm, dafür hat er einen super Grip!
> ...



Mein reden


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Oktober 2006)

Sisu schrieb:


> @alpha
> wie wäre es denn jetzt mal mit schönen Actionfotos von dir und deinem Torque?
> Nur damit wir sehen, daß du es auch artgerecht hälst




Am Wochend im Rheingrafenstein unterwegs. 

Das ist zwar mit dem ES gemacht, aber die Strecke ich wirklich spitze. 







Kein Waldboden, nur Geröll. 

Was Reifen angeht, muss ich halt nen Kompromiss haben. Ich kann nicht hingehen, und auf 3 bar aufpumpen und sobalds im Wald ist, auf 1 bar ablassen..

Muss leider meistens erst paar km auf Teer rödeln, bis ich ins Gebröckel komme.


----------



## Raphi78 (25. Oktober 2006)

Was ist den mit dem schönen ES passiert???


----------



## unchained (25. Oktober 2006)

fahr einfach  ... ich fahre auch 15 km asphalt bis innen wald komme.... ich hab knapp 2 bar drauf...


----------



## unchained (25. Oktober 2006)

Raphi78 schrieb:


> Was ist den mit dem schönen ES passiert???



Netherland-Style


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Oktober 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> Netherland-Style




da wirste aber augen machen:






Na, was erahnst du?

Das Es ging heut per post zur erstinspektion. 

Ach, und den Sattel hab ich auch aufm ES getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffeeracer (25. Oktober 2006)

@ALPHA

leg mal den Schaltzug (oder Bremsleitung - mit der Canyon Schutzhülle) auf die andere Seite des Vorbaus 

Hast Du am ES zwei Dirtboards für vorne? Gehst Du etwa mit Anzug biken?


----------



## unchained (25. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> da wirste aber augen machen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alpha, das kann nicht dein ernst sein


----------



## grossy (25. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Am Wochend im Rheingrafenstein unterwegs.
> 
> Das ist zwar mit dem ES gemacht, aber die Strecke ich wirklich spitze.
> 
> ...




Ja der Hammer !!!   Den Umbau Kit kannste ja mal Canyon Präsentieren pass aber auf das Du nicht gleich Verhaftet wirst !!!

Mir TUT es in der Seele Weh.....:  heul: 

Da möchte ich mal dein T3 sehen


----------



## unchained (25. Oktober 2006)

ich nicht


----------



## Raphi78 (25. Oktober 2006)

grossy schrieb:


> Ja der Hammer !!!   Den Umbau Kit kannste ja mal Canyon Präsentieren pass aber auf das Du nicht gleich Verhaftet wirst !!!
> 
> Mir TUT es in der Seele Weh.....:  heul:
> 
> Da möchte ich mal dein T3 sehen



Das hat er sicher zum Damenrad umgebaut!


----------



## soederbohm (25. Oktober 2006)

Was hat er am ES mit den Schalthebeln gemacht? Die stehn ja fast auf dem Kopf


----------



## unchained (25. Oktober 2006)

da wundert mich garnichts mehr.. du musst dir mal seine bremshebel angucken.. die hatter umgedreht


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Oktober 2006)

Ja, die zuege musst ich anders verlegen. hatte den lenker aufgesetzt, alles verschraubt, und sah, dass was nicht passte 

war aber nicht weiter schlimm. da ich eh motorrad-bremsen-richtung fahr, musst ich eh die zuege anders legen.

die trigger stehen im 90 grad winkel. so hab ich am meinsten druck auf den triggern.


----------



## unchained (25. Oktober 2006)

strange....


----------



## grossy (25. Oktober 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Was hat er am ES mit den Schalthebeln gemacht? Die stehn ja fast auf dem Kopf



Ich mein das mit der Schaltung OK wenn er damit klar kommt ?!   
Eigentlich fehlt  nur der Wimbel mit dem Fuchsschwanz...

 



SORRY  Alpha C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. Oktober 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> da wundert mich garnichts mehr.. du musst dir mal seine bremshebel angucken.. die hatter umgedreht




quark. zu faul gewesen, den speed dial rumzumontieren. wozu auch? brauch das teil eh nicht.


----------



## fitze (25. Oktober 2006)

Mannohmann, manchmal kommt mir das alles wie insziniert vor. So kann man sein bike doch gar nicht umbauen....

Aber mal ehrlich: Wieso die vielen Schutzbleche? Das Geraffel stört doch nur beim Fahren und dreckig wird man so oder so. Und was ist das bitte für ein "Trekking"-Sattel? Und wozu brauchst du "Druck" auf den Triggern? In dieser Stellung muss man ja fast seinen Griff lösen um zu schalten....
 
MfG
Tobi


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Oktober 2006)

fitze schrieb:


> Das Geraffel stört doch nur beim Fahren und dreckig wird man so oder so.


Teil 1: nicht wirklich. Teil 2: aber weniger.

(trotzdem fahre ich außer bei Regen ohne Kotschützer)


----------



## Sisu (26. Oktober 2006)

@alpha
1.) unter Actionfotos verstehe ich aber was anderes...... 
     Hast noch ne 2.Chance......wir alle sind doch schon so wahnsinnig
     gespannt, was du so drauf hast 

     Einige kleine Anregungen für dich:
     Meiner einer



      Mein Freund






       der Flo



       Thory 




     wie gesagt......nur als kleine Anregung! 

2.) Dein Sattel an deinem ES7 tut sogar mir als Frau weh!
     So einen ähnlichen hat meine Mutter auf ihrem "Einkaufsrad" .  
     Der ist so breit....wie soll man da denn schnell hintern Sattel 
     kommen? 

Schönen Gruss aus München
Sisu


----------



## cos75 (26. Oktober 2006)

Also echt kindisch, wie das hier ausartet. Der gute Alpha muss doch hier nicht zeigen was er mit dem Torque kann. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen oder konntet ihr alle schon von Geburt an gut biken ? Mir kommts hier allmählich so vor, als ob hier einige neidisch auf Alpha sind, weil er den Mut hatte sich so ein Bike zu kaufen. Warum kann sich nicht jemand ein Freeride/Enduro Bike kaufen, der noch nicht so gut fahren kann ? Schon mal überlegt, dass man es vielleicht mit so einem Bike viel leichter lernt ?

Btw.: Wenn sich jemand nen Ferrari kauft, muss er dann auch fahren können wie Michael Schuhmacher ? Wird er ausgelacht, weil er mit dem Auto nur zum einkaufen fährt ?


----------



## unchained (26. Oktober 2006)

bla bla... er verschandelt dieses traumbike


----------



## Sisu (26. Oktober 2006)

@cos75
....was bitte ist daran kindisch?
Ich selbst fahre überhaupt erst seit juli´05 Mountainbike (mein Liefertermin für mein ES7 war der 13.07.05) bin also ganz sicher auch kein solches Crack wie du oder so mancher andere hier im Forum!

Neidisch bin ich sicher nicht auf das Torque, da für meinen Einsatzbereich mein ES7 völlig ausreicht!
Damit kommt man auch überall runter und der Federweg ist völlig ausreichend(im Moment)

Alpha besitzt auch bereits ein ES7.....wozu benötigt er dann noch ein Torque wenn nicht um in den Bikepark zu gehen oder richtig grobe Sachen zu fahren?
Das macht doch neugierig,oder? 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## braintrust (26. Oktober 2006)

naja wozu muss man denn wissen wofür er sich das teil geholt hat?
er hatte die kohle und bock drauf und gut ist...finde nicht dass das ein grund gibt um ihn ständig von der seite anzumachen oder er sich dafür rechtfertigen müsste...der vergleich von cos haut da schon hin.
klar ist, was er aus dem ES7 gemacht hat, ist schon argh an meinem geschmack vorbei aber das kannste auch bei irgendwelchen "tuner" sagen, die sich zich weiße/gelbe/rote usw teile an nen schwarzes bike basteln...


----------



## Sisu (26. Oktober 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> Also echt kindisch, wie das hier ausartet. Der gute Alpha muss doch hier nicht zeigen was er mit dem Torque kann. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen oder konntet ihr alle schon von Geburt an gut biken ? Mir kommts hier allmählich so vor, als ob hier einige neidisch auf Alpha sind, weil er den Mut hatte sich so ein Bike zu kaufen. Warum kann sich nicht jemand ein Freeride/Enduro Bike kaufen, der noch nicht so gut fahren kann ? Schon mal überlegt, dass man es vielleicht mit so einem Bike viel leichter lernt ?
> 
> Btw.: Wenn sich jemand nen Ferrari kauft, muss er dann auch fahren können wie Michael Schuhmacher ? Wird er ausgelacht, weil er mit dem Auto nur zum einkaufen fährt ?



...klar kann man mit einem Ferrari auch zum Aldi oder zur Eisdiele fahren 

Jeder wie er´s braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Oktober 2006)

> Mannohmann, manchmal kommt mir das alles wie insziniert vor. So kann man sein bike doch gar nicht umbauen....



das rockt. 


ich bin grundsaetzlich solobiker. da ists nicht so easy, fotos zu machen.



> Der ist so breit....wie soll man da denn schnell hintern Sattel



brauch man nicht. ich fahr doch eh nur auf Radwegen..



> Alpha besitzt auch bereits ein ES7.....wozu benötigt er dann noch ein Torque wenn nicht um in den Bikepark zu gehen oder richtig grobe Sachen zu



Wenn eins dreckig ist, fahr ich das andere. So einfach ist das.

Iss schon ne komische Community... Fragt ihr auch die Porsche-Fahrer die mit ihrem Nach Pfeffer-Klingendem Auto zum einkaufen fahren, warum sie nicht im Wald damit rumtuckern?


----------



## thory (26. Oktober 2006)

Leute,
möchte mal meinen Kommentar zum Thema "wer braucht ein Torque" abgeben:
jeder der mag.
Das ist erstmal meine Meinung, dabei ists wurscht ob man das Teil am JJ2 überfordert oder erstmalig einen Bordstein überfährt. Erinnert mich an unselige Diskusisonen "Wer braucht ein Rennrad" in anderen Foren. Jeder ist mit einem Rennrad schneller als mit einem Treckingbike - nicht nur die Gedopten. Genauso ists mit einem Torque. Ich denke, daß ich selbst das meiste meiner Fahrten auch mit einem ES oder ESX hinbekommen hätte. Aber warum sollte ich irgendwo 'runterzittern wenn ich mir die satten Sicherheitsreserven eines Torques leisten kann? Und das Torque eben auch den Berg hochschaffe.
Klar springt die Jugend mit einem Einfach Hardtail Dinge, die ich mich so net traue. Aber nochmal: warum sollte das für mich der Masstab sein? 

Gruss


----------



## Sisu (27. Oktober 2006)

@all
ich werde mich weiterhin über alpha wundern , und das kann mir hier echt keiner absprechen. 
Diese "haben will" -Einstellung ist mir fremd, und daher kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen! Vielleicht denke ich auch nur zu rational?

@alpha
Du bist doch jetzt kein Solo-Biker mehr, hat doch deine Freundin das große Glück und bekommt dein ES7 wenn´s aus der Inspektion zurück ist!
Das nenne ich wirklich großzügig 

Gruss und schönes WE
Sisu


----------



## Boombe (27. Oktober 2006)

klar kann jeder tun und lassen was er will- wÃ¤r ansonsten auch Ã¶de und wir hÃ¤tten auch nichts mehr zu lachen. Aber auch wer mit sowas kommt wie "Wenn man's mag/ wenn's einem gefÃ¤llt" denkt sich doch insgeheim: muss das sein?
mal abgesehen davon, dass das ES ein fiesen downgrade zum wanderrad erfahren musste, bangen hier eben viele drum, was wohl mit dem T3 so alles passieren wird- kann ich vollends verstehen. und das hat  nichts mit neid zu tun, sondern mehr mit unverstÃ¤ndnis. wenn du als noob auf nem musikerboard damit kommst, in einem jahr 2 gitarren fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 3000â¬ euro gekauft zu haben, gerade aber mal emoll greifen kannst, wirst du nichts anderes hÃ¶ren. und das wird Ã¼berall so sein, wo es equipment in verschiedensten preisklassen und fÃ¼r verschiedene einsatzzwecke gibt.
im allgemeinen geht es doch darum, dass man sich irgendwo herantastet- man lernt auf nem teuren bike auch nicht schneller (auch wenn man sich einbildet, dass mans mehr lieb hat...) und kann dann auch nicht sagen, ob und wie man welche komponenten verÃ¤ndern wÃ¼rde, wenn die teile nie auch nur im geringsten irgendwo an ihre grenzen stossen. es geht um entwicklung, nicht um schlagartige vollendung.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Oktober 2006)

Boombe schrieb:


> dass das ES ein fiesen downgrade zum _wander_rad erfahren musste


Ich interpretiere die Aussage jetzt absichtlich falsch, und betrachte dies als Upgrade.  
Geschultert sind mir 14kg nämlich lieber als 16... 
(was nicht heißt, dass ich nicht doch gern eine Pike/BF 4S-F/36 Talas dran hätte...  )


----------



## thory (27. Oktober 2006)

Boombe schrieb:


> ... bangen hier eben viele drum, was wohl mit dem T3 so alles passieren wird-



ich will nicht leugnen, daß ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang versucht habe das Torque mit Dynamo, Rockfangnetz und Einkaufskörbchen vorzustellen  .

Was mir nicht gefällt, ist eine Einstellung, die immer hinterfragt: "wozu braucht der dann das?" Nochmal das Bsp Rennrad: jeder fährt mit einem RR schneller als mit einem Hollandrad. Natürlich jeder auf seinem Level. Genauso gilt das für einen Freerider vs Tourenrad. Jeder fährt mit dem Freerider auf seinem level besser und sicherer in schwierigem Gelände. 


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (27. Oktober 2006)

Einkaufskörbchen sind ne geile Sache und finde sie völlig unterwärtet.


----------



## unchained (27. Oktober 2006)

und nochn fähnchen dran  dann wärs perfekt


----------



## schappi (27. Oktober 2006)

Sisu schrieb:


> @all
> 
> @alpha
> Du bist doch jetzt kein Solo-Biker mehr, hat doch deine Freundin das große Glück und bekommt dein ES7 wenn´s aus der Inspektion zurück ist!
> ...



Du weist ja nicht was sie dafür machen muss um das ES7 zu bekommen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Oktober 2006)

ist hier neid im spiel? 

die NNs sind da. mal gucken, wann ich die aufziehen werd. bin mal gespannt. übrigens find ich dieBBs mit 1,5 bar zu fahren nicht so entspannt. schwammiges fahrgefühl.


----------



## unchained (27. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ist hier neid im spiel?
> 
> die NNs sind da. mal gucken, wann ich die aufziehen werd. bin mal gespannt. übrigens find ich dieBBs mit 1,5 bar zu fahren nicht so entspannt. schwammiges fahrgefühl.



hmmn... jeder wie ers mag, aber daran gehören definitiv die bb´s. du musst dir den richtigen druck raussuchen.. nach 2 - 3 touren.... haste den richtigen druck gefunden! man man, verkaufst du die bb´s?


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Oktober 2006)

Naja, es kommt auf die Strecke an. In Asphalt- oder Schotterkurven fühle ich mich auf ganz weichen BBs nicht ganz so wohl, auf Wanderwegen ist's dafür herrlich.


----------



## unchained (27. Oktober 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Naja, es kommt auf die Strecke an. In Asphalt- oder Schotterkurven fühle ich mich auf ganz weichen BBs nicht ganz so wohl, auf Wanderwegen ist's dafür herrlich.



richtig. war bei mir in der anfangsphase auch so.. Wie gesagt. erstmal den passenden Druck finden ..... dann läufts wie geschmiert. 

Mittlerweiel habe ich den passenden Druck gefunden. er beträgt 1,9 bar


----------



## Thaddäus (27. Oktober 2006)

mal so nebenbei:
gibts nen grund die sattelklemme am es um 180° zu drehn alpha? des einzige was ich mir vorsteln könnt is dassma mit der hosn hängen bleibt - aber da wüsst ich net wie ma des beim fahrn anstelln soll ( wenns der grund is - bitte bei der bewegung bei der du mit der hose an der sattelklemme hängen bleibst n foto machn und reinstelln XD)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Oktober 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> hmmn... jeder wie ers mag, aber daran gehören definitiv die bb´s. du musst dir den richtigen druck raussuchen.. nach 2 - 3 touren.... haste den richtigen druck gefunden! man man, verkaufst du die bb´s?



kommt drauf an. ich werd erst mal ne runde mit den NNs fahren. 

die klemme hab ich bei allen bikes gedreht. an der stütze ist ein stück alter rad schlauch - gegen dreck, damit nichts ins sitzrohr reinfliegt und schmiergelt.
und um den sitzrohr-schlitz ist auch ein stück schlauch.
die klemme gedreht, damit da sich auch kein matsch sich drin verfaengt.
das hat schon so ein paar tkm hinter sich. ohne problem.


----------



## Thaddäus (28. Oktober 2006)

keine schlechte idee - aber ob da etz dreck dazwischnkommt oder nich is mir ziemlich egal
hab denkich mal irgendwo ghört dass ne verdrehte klemme verständlicherweise net ganz so gut hält aber wenn du keine probleme damit hast passts ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Oktober 2006)

ARG!!!!!!! DIE SIND ZU DÜNN!!!!

Die sind doch links und rechts nen Centimeter schmaler als die BBs! Kann doch nicht sein, dass 2,4" NNs mit 2,4" bezeichnet werden und 2,4" BBs auch - wenn die NNs soviel schmaler sind...

Kam heute nicht zum fahren. Bin aber dennoch mal gespannt. Aber der Look geht eher in Rennrad. 

Ansonsten hat die DT Swiss ein paar blöde Kratzer. Ich frag mich, wer das montiert hat. Sieht aus, als wär sie mehrmals abgesetzt und verschrammt gewesen.

Die NNs liessen sich aber hervorragend leicht aufziehen.

Am Torque war nochwas: Da waren Continental-Schläuche aufgezogen. Laut Rechnung sollten es aber Schwalbe gewesen sein. Nur zur Info!


----------



## unchained (28. Oktober 2006)

man alpha..... rennrad-style an nem torque...


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Die sind doch links und rechts nen Centimeter schmaler als die BBs! Kann doch nicht sein, dass 2,4" NNs mit 2,4" bezeichnet werden und 2,4" BBs auch - wenn die NNs soviel schmaler sind...


Das ist in der Tat absurd, dass Reifen von EINEM Hersteller auch schon unterschiedlich ausfallen...  

...die 2,4er NNs sind max. so breit wie FatAlberts.



Aber wie gesagt, auf dem Torque haben die sowieso nix verloren...


----------



## braintrust (29. Oktober 2006)

zeich ma nen foto mit den NNs


----------



## unchained (29. Oktober 2006)

uuuuuahhh


----------



## Astaroth (29. Oktober 2006)

Servus,
komm schon Alpha und trau dich nun mal ein Bild von deinem Torque hier zu zeigen, SEI EIN MANN  !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Mathias2297 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hennin schrieb:


> Mein  Torque 1


@Canyon
wieso sieht das auf der Verkaufs-Webseite eigentlich so schwarz aus? oder liegts an meinen Monitor?  

will nen schwarzes Torque haben


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Oktober 2006)

Na. Das T1 sieht auf der Homepage anders aus als in real. Auf der HP fand ich es ok. In Real gefiel es mir garnicht.

Die NNs sind montiert. Die BBs werd ich wohl jetzt in der ecke liegen lassen. die NNs fahren sich um weiten besser


----------



## Hennin (29. Oktober 2006)

Auf der Seite sieht es aus als währe das 1er Torque auch mit so nem Anodisierten Finish wie die anderen Modelle(nur in Grau), ist aber lackiert oder gepulvert... 
Vielleicht haben sie zu spät gemerkt dass es mit der Kalkulation nicht hinhaut und haben sich für die günstigere Lackierung entschieden.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obey (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi!

Ich hatte mich auch für das T1 interessiert. Im Katalog und auf der Homepage steht ja was von Matt-Grau - In echt ist es allerdings Glanz-Silber. Im Laden fragte ich nach diesem seltsamen Umstand: Angeblich wurden die T1 Rahmen zwar in Matt-Grau bestellt, wurden aber leider vom Lackierer komplett falsch lackiert ;-/ ?! Ich wundere mich, warum man die Farbangabe nicht wenigstens auf der Homepage dann geändert hat...

Grüße obey


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Oktober 2006)

silber lackiert sieht einfach nicht schoen aus. haette sollen das ES6 silber matt sein sollen. das waere top!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Oktober 2006)

silber lackiert sieht einfach nicht schoen aus. haette sollen das ES6 silber matt sein sollen. das waere top!


----------



## rumblefish (30. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Die NNs sind montiert. Die BBs werd ich wohl jetzt in der ecke liegen lassen. die NNs fahren sich um weiten besser



Mensch, die NN taugen doch nix zum Posen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Oktober 2006)

dafür komm ich aber mal von der stelle. gefühlte 50% schneller... nur etwas "nervöser" sind sie. aber rollen wirklich gut. ich find den sound sogar geiler als bei den BBs.


----------



## stick007 (30. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> [..]gefühlte 50% schneller...
> [..]



Ich sags ja immer. Gefühle können täuschen. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (30. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> dafür komm ich aber mal von der stelle. gefühlte 50% schneller... nur etwas "nervöser" sind sie. aber rollen wirklich gut. ich find den sound sogar geiler als bei den BBs.



oh man..... naja


----------



## tom23" (30. Oktober 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> dafür komm ich aber mal von der stelle. gefühlte 50% schneller... nur etwas "nervöser" sind sie. aber rollen wirklich gut. ich find den sound sogar geiler als bei den BBs.



nun ja, hauptsache, sie klingen gut.
das wird beim kauf zu oft vernachlässigt, finde ich...


----------



## thto (31. Oktober 2006)

manchmal muss ich einfach nur grinsen und mir den bauch vor lachen halten.....


----------



## Obey (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage an alle Torque Fahrer: Bekommt Ihr die Sattelstütze bis zum Anschlag am Sattel versenkt? Bei meinem T3 XL geht sie nur bis zur Mitte des Syntace-Schriftzugs rein, dann ist schluß und man spürt einen deutlichen Widerstand im Sitzrohr  Die Werkstatt Hotline meinte, dass die Stütze ganz rein passen muß - ich soll mal mein 3 Tage altes Bike zur Überprüfung einsenden.   Da ich nicht auf das Rad verzichten möchte: Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür (ausser Sattelstütze kürzen)?

Schonmal vielen Dank!

Gruß obey


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Oktober 2006)

Zumindest von den ESX weiß ich, dass sich die Stütze nicht ganz versenken lässt (bei einem Freund v. mir war's jedenfalls so, Rahmengröße L), 
und ich glaube, das hier auch schon von Torques gelesen zu haben...

(Lösung war in diesem Fall das Übliche: die Stütze zu kürzen)


----------



## aemkei77 (31. Oktober 2006)

mal reinleuchten, was die Ursache ist - fehlt der platz der länge nach oder ist eine schweissnaht innen sichtbar?


----------



## thory (31. Oktober 2006)

Obey schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage an alle Torque Fahrer: Bekommt Ihr die Sattelstütze bis zum Anschlag am Sattel versenkt?
> 
> Gruß obey




hier siehst Du ganz gut wie weit ich die versenken kann:








Weiter geht die Sattelstütze bei mir nicht rein. Warum weiß ich nicht, ich bin dem noch nicht nachgegangen.

Gruss


----------



## Obey (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten! Ich werde mal heute Abend das Sitzrohr genauer untersuchen und mal reinleuchten. Scheint aber wahrscheinlich an der Schweißnaht vom Oberrohr zu liegen - ist zumindest ganu die Höhe  Ich finde dann nur die Katalogaussage nicht so doll, dass die Stütze komplett reinpasst (wie gesagt, meine Stütze steht bestimmt noch ca. 8-10cm über). Jedenfalls ist der Mail-Service von Canyon bisher top: Ich bekam bisher immer innerhalb von ner 0,5-1 Stunde eine Antwort


----------



## tom23" (31. Oktober 2006)

thto schrieb:


> manchmal muss ich einfach nur grinsen und mir den bauch vor lachen halten.....



hey, ich mein das ernst!


----------



## thory (1. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat absurd, dass Reifen von EINEM Hersteller auch schon unterschiedlich ausfallen...
> 
> ...die 2,4er NNs sind max. so breit wie FatAlberts.



Um das Reifengrößenvewirrspiel weiter zu treiben:

ich bin gestern vorne erstmals mit dem Al Mighty von Schwalbe gefahren, Nenngöße lt Schwalbe: 2,6. Auf meiner Felge mit Schiebelehre gemessen 60mm, das entspricht dem 2,4er Big Betty (ebenfalls 60mm) auf der selben Felge. Hinten hatte ich zur gestrigen Tour den Maxis High Roller der Göße 2,5 drauf, der allerdings mir 56mm gemessener Breite schon fast schmal wirkt. Dafür ist der Rollwiderstand hoch .

Der Vorteil dieser Reifen ist, dass man mit wunderbar wenig Druck fahren kann und dadurch eine irre Traktion hat - auch auf nassen Böden.

Der NN in 2,25 misst bei mir 54mm - allerdings auf der schmaleren Mavix Crossmax XL Felge.

So sieht der Al Mighty am Torque aus:



Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obey (1. November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe die Ursache für meine störriche Sattelstütze gefunden: Nachdem ich mit Hilfe einer Lampe das Innere des Sitzrohres genau untersucht hatte und dort leider absolut nichts zu beanstanden ist, fiel mir auf, dass das Sitzrohr bei näherer Betrachtung irgendwie merkwürdig wirkt. Also habe ich mal einen 100% exakt geraden Metallwinkel an das Rohr gehalten und siehe da: Das Sitzrohr ist ab dem Oberrohr krumm!!!  Wahrscheinlich hat sich das Rohr etwas nach vorne zum Lenker hin verzogen, als es an die Hilfsstrebe angeschweisst wurde!! Arrgh - mein Bike ist noch keine Woche alt!! Ich werde morgen früh sofort die Werkstatt anrufen - ich denke aber, der Rahmen ist hin  keine Ahnung wie sich ein gebogenens Sitzrohr, auf dem ja mein Hauptgewicht ruht, bei Belastung auf die Dauer verhält...

Grüße obey


----------



## Sisu (2. November 2006)

thory schrieb:


> Um das Reifengrößenvewirrspiel weiter zu treiben:
> 
> ich bin gestern vorne erstmals mit dem Al Mighty von Schwalbe gefahren, Nenngöße lt Schwalbe: 2,6. Auf meiner Felge mit Schiebelehre gemessen 60mm, das entspricht dem 2,4er Big Betty (ebenfalls 60mm) auf der selben Felge. Hinten hatte ich zur gestrigen Tour den Maxis High Roller der Göße 2,5 drauf, der allerdings mir 56mm gemessener Breite schon fast schmal wirkt. Dafür ist der Rollwiderstand hoch .
> 
> ...



...hehe....solange man mit dem Ding nicht so viele Höhenmeter bergauf fahren muß ist er in der Tat  ....unkaputtbar!
Bei ca.1400 g Gewicht aber dann doch eher was für den Bikepark oder für die Seilbahn bergauf......oder bist du damit in Bozen etwa irgendwo raufgekurbelt?  
Dafür sind mir dann doch die BB lieber 

Schönen Gruß
Sisu


----------



## thory (2. November 2006)

Sisu schrieb:


> ....
> Bei ca.1400 g Gewicht aber dann doch eher was für den Bikepark oder für die Seilbahn bergauf......oder bist du damit in Bozen etwa irgendwo raufgekurbelt?
> Dafür sind mir dann doch die BB lieber
> 
> ...




Bozen bin ich auch mit BB gefahren. Die DH Reifen probiere ich jetzt einfach mal aus, das Wetter wird ja in der kommenden Hälfte der Bike Saison eher feuchter und die Wege rutschiger. Interessant ist aber schon, dass man die DH Reifen sofort bemerkt - und zwar in jeder fahrsituation.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. November 2006)

ich hab auch das problem. sattelstütze geht nicht komplett rein. zudem sind grate im inneren, die die stütze zerkratzen, wenn sie zu tief gesteckt wird.


----------



## Obey (2. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ich hab auch das problem. sattelstütze geht nicht komplett rein. zudem sind grate im inneren, die die stütze zerkratzen, wenn sie zu tief gesteckt wird.



Scheint wohl ein verbreiteteres Problem zu sein - Ich habe heute nochmal mit der Werkstatt telefoniert. Ergebnis: Das Rad sollte zu Canyon, da sonst nicht abzusehen ist, ob die leichte Krümmung ab dem Oberrohr nicht irgendwelche negativen Folgen haben kann (immerhin sitz man ggf. auf dem "Knick")... Überprüfe mal, ob Dein Sitzrohr 100% gerade ist (am einfachsten irgendwas gerades dranlegen z.B. Stahllineal, o.ä. - wackelt es = Rohr krumm).


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. November 2006)

ich leg mal innen oder aussen was. 

bei mir ists aber so, dass unter der Y-Foermigen Oberrohrverstrebung sich wohl der lack im inneren "verdickt" und deswegen die stütze schwer reingeht (also fast garnicht).

dann ist bei dem Y-Stück jeweils oben und unten ein "Lüftungsloch", fühlbar mit dem Finger. das war nicht sauber entgratet (!). und vermackte mir die gute thomson stütze.

ich guck mir das mal an.


----------



## Christian_74 (3. November 2006)

2 Fälle = 





Obey schrieb:


> Scheint wohl ein verbreiteteres Problem zu sein


 ????

Ich dachte, ich lese das Forum, ist aber tatsächlich die BILD Zeitung!


----------



## Obey (3. November 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> 2 Fälle =  ????
> 
> Ich dachte, ich lese das Forum, ist aber tatsächlich die BILD Zeitung!



Danke für Deinen konstruktiven Beitrag   Mit der Bild Zeitung scheinst Du Dich ja sehr gut auszukennen... Ich kenne inzwischen jedoch mehrere Canyon-Besitzer, bei denen die Stattelstütze aus verschiedenen (!) Gründen nicht 100% so rein geht wie sie soll (also komplett). Ich finde, sowas sollte eigentlich bei einem neuen Bike, dass ja nach aufweniger Qualitätskontrolle die Werkstatt verlässt, nicht vorkommen. Dass Du anscheinend nicht betroffen bist, freut mich für Dich! 

Grüße obey


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. November 2006)

Genau. Hab das mal gecheckt. Bei mir ist alles rechtwinklig. Wie ich aber schrieb: im Unteren bereich verjüngt sich das SItzrohr, durch wohl zu viel lack drin. Und im oberen Bereich waren Grate an den Verbindungen zum Oberrohr.

Ich seh es wie Obey. Für nen 1300 Euro Rahmen ist das nicht ok! 

Aber Obey - das gemecker von anderen Usern hier ist normal. Es gibt leute, die fahren mit Ei-grossen Dellen am Canyon rum "Hauptsache ich hab ein bike, dellen kommen ja sowieso früher oder später". Ich fidns mangelnde Qualitätskontrolle.

Und ich hab mal beim T3 gecheckt: BIs jetzt fand ich ne vermackte DT Swiss felge - wie sowas passieren kann, ist mir auch ein rätsel, Probleme mit dem Sitzrohr und natürlich das Avid Juicy "rubbeln". An sich ja ok - müsste aber alles nicht sein. Besonders bei ner 70 Euro felge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (3. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Genau. Hab das mal gecheckt. Bei mir ist alles rechtwinklig. Wie ich aber schrieb: im Unteren bereich verjüngt sich das SItzrohr, durch wohl zu viel lack drin.


Lack innen?



ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ne vermackte DT Swiss felge - wie sowas passieren kann, ist mir auch ein rätsel


Was meinst du mit "vermackt"? Bei Kauf Kratzer oder beim Fahren Dellen?


----------



## unchained (3. November 2006)

wie es bei den 5.1 der fall ist wirds wohl eher ne Beule sein....


----------



## hydro (3. November 2006)

Hi,

sind die II / III und Ltd eigentlich anodisiert oder lackiert????


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. November 2006)

schwarz. anodisiert. sieht echt top aus. richtig fett. und die rahmen wirken viel wuchtiger, schwerer und stabiler als beim leichten ES.


----------



## Sisu (3. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> schwarz. anodisiert. sieht echt top aus. richtig fett. und die rahmen wirken viel wuchtiger, schwerer und stabiler als beim leichten ES.



....und weil dass so ist, mussten da jetzt auch "leichte" NN drauf und die "fetten" BB liegen in der Ecke 
Das ist echte Logik


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. November 2006)

Du wirst auch bald auf der Ignorier-Liste landen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (3. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Du wirst auch bald auf der Ignorier-Liste landen...



....auf deiner?...das fände ich dann doch schade 
mit allem anderen könnte ich durchaus leben


----------



## schappi (3. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Du wirst auch bald auf der Ignorier-Liste landen...



Ich will auch auf die Ignorliste.

Dann ist Sisu nicht so alleine da und wir können kuscheln,
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Blackwater Park (3. November 2006)

auf ernies mobbing-liste ^^
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sGsoD4IK7_Y


----------



## unchained (3. November 2006)

muahahah


----------



## tom23" (3. November 2006)

dann sind die beiträge wegen der signatur aber bald sehr sehr lang!


----------



## Astaroth (3. November 2006)

Servus,
musste das mit der Sattelstütze auch gleich mal testen wie weit sie bei meinem Torque reingeht und siehe da es bleiben ca. 7cm übrig die ich nicht reinschieben kann  , normal oder nicht normal? Schaue morgen mal genauer nach wenn wir das Rad endlich zusammen bauen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## User129 (4. November 2006)

Sisu schrieb:


> ....und weil dass so ist, mussten da jetzt auch "leichte" NN drauf und die "fetten" BB liegen in der Ecke
> Das ist echte Logik





Ich denke mal bei ihm steht die Funktion seines Bikes vor der Optik und wenn die Nobby Nics besser in sein Einsatzgebiet bzw. zu dem Gelände passen ist es doch vollkommen unnötig mehr Gewicht als unbedingt notwendig den Berg hoch zu schleppen und der Gewichtsunterschied ist ja nicht gerade gering.

Du kannst wohl keinem erzählen das es logischer ist sein Fahrrad ausschließlich nach optischen Gründen auf zu bauen und die Funktion völlig außer Acht zu lassen.


----------



## Raoul Duke (4. November 2006)

Richtig, nur sollte man sich dann konsequenterweise überlegen ob man auch das richtige Rad unterm Hintern hat.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. November 2006)

Raoul Duke schrieb:


> Richtig, nur sollte man sich dann konsequenterweise überlegen ob man auch das richtige Rad unterm Hintern hat.


Wenn ich mir so anschaue, wieviele Geländewagen in Großstädten gehalten werden...
...die armen Dinger müssen doch depressiv werden.


----------



## Obey (4. November 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> musste das mit der Sattelstütze auch gleich mal testen wie weit sie bei meinem Torque reingeht und siehe da es bleiben ca. 7cm übrig die ich nicht reinschieben kann  , normal oder nicht normal?



@ Astaroth: 

Ich habe von Canyon die Info, dass das auf keinen Fall normal ist. Die Stütze muss bis zum Anschlag ins Sitzrohr passen. Die voll versenkbare Sattelstütze ist ja schließlich ein Feature vom Torque, womit Canyon auch Werbung macht. 

Ich bin 195cm gross und brauche im Uphill eine lange Stütze; beim Runterfahren möchte ich sie allerdings so tief runter haben wie möglich. Deshalb kommt ein kürzen der Stütze nicht in Frage; dies wurde auch von Canyon als nicht befriedigende Lösung eingestuft. Deshalb kommt mein T3 Anfang nächster Woche wieder nach Koblenz  Ich habe heute von Canyon die nötigen Unterlagen erhalten. Ich hoffe nun, dass die Reperatur bzw. der evtl. Rahmentausch möglichst schnell über die Bühne geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (4. November 2006)

öhm, auch ich hab mal mein sitzrohr kontrolliert. hab festgestellt, dass meine satelstütze nicht mehr ganz reingeht. bin aber sicher, dass dies am anfang noch möglich war. oder zumindest tiefer als jetzt. hab dann auch mal eine sehr gerade alulatte ans rohr gehalten. was dabei rauskam seht ihr auf dem foto... hab angst. will nicht, dass mein rahmen unter meinem arsch zusammenbricht...! werd mich mal mit canyon in verbindung setzen! das kanns definitiv nicht sein... mal schaun.


----------



## unchained (4. November 2006)




----------



## Obey (4. November 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> öhm, auch ich hab mal mein sitzrohr kontrolliert.



Hi löösns!

Exakt so siehts bei mir auch aus!!! Arrgh!! Da ist wohl echt was seltsam mit manchen Torques!  

Gruß obey


----------



## Blackwater Park (4. November 2006)

aua
ich hoffe mal sowas geht auf garantie, bin sehr gespannt wie lange das unter meinen 95 kg grade bleibt. wenn die kiste überhaupt mal ankommen würde...


----------



## löösns (4. November 2006)

so siehts bei dir auch aus?!?! 

F*CK!!!!

ich hab mal canyon angeschrieben. ich hoff mein bike muss nicht nach koblenz... will doch noch riden, bevor der schnee endgültig da ist...  aber so kanns sicher nicht bleiben. wer weiss, wie lange das teil so noch hält...! 
oh nein... und dann hab ich üüble befürchtungen... rahmentausch? ich will kein rotes oder kotzgrünes torque... die haben eh keine 06er LTD rahmen in L mehr zum austauschen... NEEEEEIN!!!

(aber so weit denk ich jetzt mal gar nicht... vielleicht können die auch was reparieren...?)


----------



## Obey (4. November 2006)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> aua
> ich hoffe mal sowas geht auf garantie



... davon gehe ich aus!! Mein T3 kam serienmäßig in diesem Zustand mit 0km auf dem Tacho! Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass löösns Torque das auch von Anfang an hatte, da auch hier der "Knick" ab dem Oberrohr hoch zum Gusset geht (Krümmung durchs Anschweissen des Gussets?)...


----------



## DaMudda (4. November 2006)

Uiuiuiui - hoffe das Problem weitet sich nicht auf andere Modelle aus - die jetzt auch dieses "Gusset" dank abgesenktem Oberrohr haben. Könnte Spannungsverzug durch fehlende "Warmauslagerung" sein.

Zitat: "Und hier wird heute in der Industrie ganz kräftig gespart! Die lange Verweildauer eines Rahmens im Werk kostet imens viel Geld und das läßt der Konkurenzdruck im unteren Preissegment nicht zu!  
Zum Schluß muß die bekannte Weisheit, daß es immer einen gibt, 
der billiger produzieren kann, relativiert werden:  
Im Alubereich heißt das im Klartext: nur zu Lasten der Qualität!" 
http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/technik/technik01b.htm

Hätt ich gut und gerne drauf verzeichten können - nimmt man halt nen Rahmen in ner kleineren Größe. Arme Torque-Besitzer...


----------



## unchained (4. November 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> (aber so weit denk ich jetzt mal gar nicht... vielleicht können die auch was reparieren...?)



ja dann denk du mal weiter....... wie will man einen Rahmen reparieren?  .... ne wenn dann rahmentausch !


----------



## Obey (4. November 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> so siehts bei dir auch aus?!?!
> 
> F*CK!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi löösns! Ich habe auch exakt die gleichen Befürchtungen wie Du!! Laut Bestellhotline habe ich das letzte T3 in XL bekommen  Binn mal gespannt, wie das ganze ausgeht... BTW: Der Mann der Werkstatthotline meinte, es bliebe mir überlassen, wann ich das Rad genau einschicke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (4. November 2006)

ah ok, dann müsst ich es nicht gerade jetzt einschicken... aber die grundlegende frage ist, ob man mit dem teil (gedanken-)free riden kann... dafür sollte der rahmen gebaut sein, ob er es aber wirklich ist, ist ne andere frage...


----------



## Hennin (4. November 2006)

Sch..., bei mir siehts nicht anders aus. Glaub aber kaum das es durch zu hohe Belastung kommt. Hab Rahmengröße S und wiege 63kg... 




So weit kann ich die Sattelstütze reinschieben... 




Gruß Tobi


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. November 2006)

Gibt's denn überhaupt einen Torquefahrer, bei dessen Bike sich die Stütze ganz absenken lässt?


----------



## User129 (4. November 2006)

Raoul Duke schrieb:


> Richtig, nur sollte man sich dann konsequenterweise überlegen ob man auch das richtige Rad unterm Hintern hat.



ja stimmt aber aller Anfang ist schwer und ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass es ihn nicht irgendwann mal reizt das T3 auch mal härter ran zu nehmen.

und bei solch einem super Angebot kann man ja auch mal schwach werden


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. November 2006)

Das Problem ist auch hier:






Und schon seit dem ersten Produktfoto auf deren Homepage. Wers nicht glaub, selbst mal mit Paint ne Linie ziehen.

Das Verzogene Sitzrohr könnte der Grund sein, warum die Stütze nicht komplett reinschiebbar ist.

Was nun?

Wenn ich mir aber:

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2006/mtb2007.html

Angucke und das FRX betrachte, scheint das wohl auch das mindestmass zu sein, was die STütze reingeht. 

Bei mir:


----------



## Astaroth (4. November 2006)

Servus,
das Sitzrohr an meinem Torque ist auch defenitiv krumm   und wie schon erwähnt meine Sattelstütze muss ca. 7cm aus dem Sitzrohr draussen bleiben.
Eine andere Frage an die Torque 3 Besitzer: wie stark habt ihr die vier Schrauben an der Fox für die Steckachse angezogen?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obey (4. November 2006)

Ich bin gerade von einer kleinen Runde durch den Wald mit dem T3 zurück, wollte es wenigstens mal etwas fahren, bevor es wieder zu Canyon geht. Ergebnis: Der Fox DHX Air hat seinen Geist aufgegeben - hab noch ca. 3cm Federweg. Ist wohl das bekannte DHX Air Dichtungs-Problem.  OK, dafür kann Canyon ja nun wirklich nix, es vergrössert aber auch nicht meine Freude über das T3... 

Das mit dem Produktfoto ist hart! Mich wundert nur, dass vor mir keinem sonst das aufgefallen ist, bzw. es keiner hinterfragt hat?! Selbst wenn es kein strukturelles Problem am Rahmen ist bzw. evtl. sogar gewollt ist (warum auch immer) - Dann darf man nicht damit werben, dass die Stütze ganz rein geht, denn ganz rein heisst für mich auch wirklich ganz rein und nicht bis auf 10cm oder so... 

Bin mal gespant, was sich mit meinem T3 ergibt... Ich möchte alle Torque-Fahrer mal bitten, zu prüfen, ob die ganz Stütze reingeht - nurmal so aus interesse...

Grüße Obey

Edit: Ich habe die FOX-Anleitung so interpretiert, dass die glaube ich 215 Ncm also 2,15 Nm sind. Kam mir allerdings auch sehr wenig vor...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. November 2006)

mit drehmoment 2 nm. also ohne drehmomentschlüssel: ganz wenig anziehen!.

was der dhx air angeht: ist wirklich ne sauerei. ich dachte, fox haette das problem mit den dichtungen beseitigt.

bestätigt einfach immer mehr mein gefühl, dass in den letzten monaten billiger taiwan-schrott zu überteuerten preisen verkauft wird. als ob der fox kram wirklich komplett in usa gebaut würde..

mein defekter pearl 3.3, der nach wenigen km schon ölte wie ein opel kadett, zeigt auch nur, was fürn kram das ist. dass die avid juicy problematisch ist, auch wieder so ein thema.

als MTBiker bekommt man wohl heute nichts mehr gescheites.

215 ncm sind 2,15nm. also wirklich GARNIX.


----------



## löösns (4. November 2006)

uiuiui, da scheint sich eine lawine gelöst zu haben. ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass canyon das problem nicht früher bemerkt hat... die haben sicher ihre bikes auch probegefahren und sicher auch da bemerkt, dass die stütze nicht ganz reinging. ich hoffe einfach, die haben es schon in die entwicklung der neuen torques einfliessen lassen und dass man bei denen die stütze ganz versenken kann. mir gehts aber eigentlich nur zweitrangig um die stütze. ich will einen rahmen, der nicht unter spannung steht. der soll stabil sein und sich in keinster weise verändern. zumal ich mir nicht mal sicher bin, ob der rahmen schon von anfang an so war oder nicht... 

und mit grossaufruf zur geometrienachmessung würd ich persönlich jetzt mal nicht aufrufen. je grösser die lawine wird, desto kleiner fällt die kulanz seitens canyon aus. obwohl ich dafür wäre, dass die zu ihren produkten, deren lieferanten und ihren prüf und messstandarts stehen, zugeben, dass sie entweder verpasst haben, die ware vor dem verkauf zu prüfen, oder die qualität mangelhaft ist, sprich, dass canyon kulanz zeigt...

mal schaun wie sich das entwickelt!

aber kacke ists in jedem fall!

-


----------



## Faunus Deus (4. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

habe gerade mein Torque "vermessen" :

Sitzrohr ist ca. 6mm nach vorne verzogen, aber:
die Stütze ist bis auf ca 30mm versenkbar,
das letzte Stück allerdings nur mit Gewalt!

Ist ein T2 Rahmengröße L, Stütze serienmäßig,
ungekürzt.

evtl. kann sich Staabi ja in der kommenden Woche
zum Problem äussern! 

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. November 2006)

wieso lawine? an meinem ES kann ich die stütze komplett reinschieben. ohne "gewalt". ich muss nicht mal drücken, wie biem torque. es macht plopp und drin ist sie. also kanns nicht ok sein, oder? und immer sagen "im nächsten jahr wird alles besser - aber bitte nochmal neu kaufen" kanns auch nicht sein.

das wird auch jedes jahr von der bike-branche suggestiert.


----------



## Astaroth (4. November 2006)

Servus,
UPS da haben wir heute die Schrauben an der Steckachse defenitiv zu fest angezogen   den wir waren der Meinung das 215 ncm 21,5 nm entsprechen!!! Naja haben sie dann aber "nur" mit 10nm angezogen den 21,5nm kam uns dann wirklich viel zu viel vor. Gleich morgen früh nochmals lösen und dann von Hand leicht fest anziehen oder wie seht ihr das habe nämlich keinen Drehmomentschlüssel bei mir Zuhause.
Wegen dem Sattelrohr macht ich mir momentan keine Sorgen aber ich werde mal nächste Woche die Angelegenheit mal bei Canyon anklingen lassen.

MfG
Astaroth der glückliche Torque 3 Besitzer


----------



## Blackwater Park (5. November 2006)

jo, 2,15 Nm sind wirklich pillepalle, einfach ganz locker mit der hand anziehen. wieso geben die das auch in Ncm an  naja, wenigstens kein kilopondzoll


----------



## Astaroth (5. November 2006)

Ja danke alles klar!
Eins wüsste ich noch gerne ob im Lieferumfang der Fox Gabel verschiedene Federn für verschiedene Gewichtsklassen enthalten sind oder nicht? Falls ja wäre es ziemlich schade wenn man die extra nachkaufen muss!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. November 2006)

10nm!!!!!! boah, leuts.. selbst ich hab erstmal im netz gesucht, wie man cm nach nm umrechnet..

obey - gib mal infos, was mit dem dhx los ist. wieviele km ingesamt laufleistung hatte der und wie ist der genau stecken geblieben?

zur fox 36: es gibt nur eine feder. es wird sonst nix mitgeliefert. also gleich hier im forum mal nachfragen, ob das gewicht passt oder bie canyon probesitzen. ich hab die standard bei 79 kilo mit kompletter montur und die ist mir etwas zu hart. und ich guck gelgentlich bei ebay nach ner soften lila feder.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ich hab die standard bei 79 kilo mit kompletter montur und die ist mir etwas zu hart.


Wobei man solche Aussagen immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind -- hängt ja stark vom Fahrstil ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (5. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> 10nm!!!!!! boah, leuts.. selbst ich hab erstmal im netz gesucht, wie man cm nach nm umrechnet..




http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&safe=off&q=215+cm+in+m&btnG=Suche&meta=

das newton is ja nur n unveränderter faktor


----------



## schappi (5. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> 10nm!!!!!! boah, leuts.. selbst ich hab erstmal im netz gesucht, wie man cm nach nm umrechnet..



Wenn selbt Du Alpha höchstpersönlich im Netz nachschauen musste.
Dann muss die Umrechnung von cm in m sehr schwer sein.
Darum bin ich also daran gescheitert.

Bietet Canyon für Stahlfedergabeln nicht mehr Optitune an?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Obey (5. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> obey - gib mal infos, was mit dem dhx los ist. wieviele km ingesamt laufleistung hatte der und wie ist der genau stecken geblieben?



Also, der DHX hatte (wie mein T3 auch) sage und schreibe 5 km (fünf!) drauf, als  ich mich auf einmal wunderte, dass ich irgendwie anders auf dem Bike saß; kurzer Blick nach unten und siehe da: Der Dämpfer hatte nur noch ca. 1cm sichtbaren Federweg!! Bin dann sofort abgestiegen und es waren dann ca. 3cm. Hab ein paar mal das Hinterrad nach unten gedrückt, um den Dämpfer wieder auszufedern. Hat ca. 2cm geklappt, mehr nicht. Bin  dann allerdings danach sofort nach hause, um den Dämpfer nicht weiter zu belasten.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. November 2006)

boah. da ist ja extrem aergerlich. tut mir wirklich leid fuer dich. ich hab schon angst, dass das an meinem t3 passiert.

die meisten wissen ja, dass ich hier nur auf bordsteinkanten und teerwegen rumfahre, und damit ziemlich stark und schnell das material ermüde.

doch. für die van wird auch optitune angegebn. kostet 80 euro.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. November 2006)

so dann reihe ich mich auchmal in das sattelrohr-torque-problem ein.

mein sattelrohr hat auch eine leichte krümmung und bis zu einem völligen versenken der sattelstütze fehlen bei mir ca. 6,5 bis 7 cm. 

war mir zwar schon mal vorher aufgefallen das ich die stütze nicht voll versenken kann, aber dachte das wäre mit vollversenkt gemeint ;-)

fahre ein torque 2 in XL


----------



## löösns (5. November 2006)

mit lawine meine ich, dass jetzt alle torque fahrer ihr rohr nachmessen und bemerken, dass sie ihre sattelstütze auch nicht ganz versenken können. das fällt allen aber erst jetzt auf. was wird canyon dazu wohl meinen? ich meine, wenn einer das problem äussert, wird vielleicht der rahmen ausgetauscht, wenn plötzlich 80% der torque besitzer ihren rahmen gewechselt haben wollen, im idealfall noch gegen ein 07 modell, wird die kulanz wohl ziemlich schnell mal gegen 0 tendieren... logisch wäre es ethisch richtig, wenn canyon die rahmen ersetzen würde, aber wenn die ahnen, dass wenn sie einen rahmen ersetzen, sie dann 1000 oder weiss ich nicht wieviele ersetzen müssen, wirds wohl bei einer meldung ala "kann nichts passieren, wir schicken dir einen reifensatz big bettys..." bleiben. wenns hoch kommt. 

drum bin ich dafür, dass ich als zweiter mit dem problem in koblenz ankomme... vielleicht ist da noch ein wenig kulanz vorhanden... ihr wisst bestimmt was ich meine. 

wenn canyon aber nicht den ruf für solide bikes mit toller ausstattung, in deutschland entwickelten rahmen etc. verlieren will, müssen die sich meiner meinung nach schon etwas gutes einfallen lassen... 

ohne daraus ne grosse geschichte machen zu wollen...


----------



## Astaroth (5. November 2006)

Zefix @löösns ,
werde trotz deines gut gemeinten Ratschlages morgen mal bei Canyon durchläuten was sie zu dem Thema zusagen haben  auch wenn ich erst mein Bike seit Freitag bei mir Zuhause habe  !!! Sieht einfach Saugeil aus das Torque 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## habkeinnick (5. November 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> wenn plötzlich 80% der torque besitzer ihren rahmen gewechselt haben wollen, im idealfall noch gegen ein 07 modell, wird die kulanz wohl ziemlich schnell mal gegen 0 tendieren...



naja es ist völlig egal ob es einer oder 100 sind. wenn es einem auffällt und dadurch andere auch merken das etwas nicht stimmt, kann sich canyon aber nicht aus der gewährleistungpflicht ziehen. wenn ein produkt mit einer vollversenkbaren sattelstütze angepriesen wird und dies dann nicht möglich ist, ist dies ein merkmal was nicht vorhanden ist.

ich als kunde kann daraufhin die ware reklamieren und canyon darf nachbessern. nun ist die frage wie canyon in dem fall nachbessern will bzw. kann. die schweißnaht auftrennen und entsprechend neu schweißen? wahrscheinlich eher nicht.

und für canyon ist es auch nicht so das problem, da die firma die die rahmen schweißt mist gebaut hat und canyon sich dann von denen entschädigen lässt. (in welcher form auch immer)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. November 2006)

die könnten es leicht ausdrehen oder ausschmiergeln. sind womoeglich nur bruchteile von nem millimeter. das würd vielleicht gehen. 

wer infos hat, bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (6. November 2006)

wer von euch blockiert den die werkstatthotline den ganzen tag?


----------



## unchained (6. November 2006)

Ich muss gleich auch noch durch ! ....  also macht ma nich alle aufeinmal


----------



## Radical (6. November 2006)

Schon irgendwer ne Antwort bezüglich des problems bekommen?


----------



## unchained (6. November 2006)

soooo duerchgekommen beim 2. mal  und die Dämpferschraube bestellt


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. November 2006)

Radical schrieb:


> Schon irgendwer ne Antwort bezüglich des problems bekommen?



Meins hab ich zwar noch nicht, aber bei der Werkstatt-Hotline meinten sie, das beträfe nur ein paar wenige XL-Rahmen. Komisch ist nur, dass ausgerechnet alle aktiven Foren-Poster hier das Problem zu haben scheinen. Vielleicht sind die Foren-Spezis ja besonders fett und biegen das Sitzrohr durch... ;-)
Oder wieso meldet sich hier keiner zu Wort der die Sattelstütze komplett versenken kann?


----------



## unchained (6. November 2006)

Zufälligerweise ist das Modell auf der Homepage ein L und hat auch den knick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. November 2006)

und hennin hat nen torque 1 in s ;-)


----------



## unchained (6. November 2006)

na also


----------



## löösns (6. November 2006)

@alpha: also wenn die mir anbieten mein sitzrohr auszubohren, oder auszuschmirgeln, verzicht ich lieber auf das gebastel. dann fahr ich noch lieber immer mit voll ausgefahrerner stütze, als den stabilitätsverlust, den das mit sich bringen würde, in kauf zu nehmen! falls du es nicht ganz gesehen hast, das sind etwa 5mm! so dick ist das sitzrohr wahrscheinlich nicht mal... bin kein mechaniker, aber das geht auch nach meinem verständnis der technik nicht... 

und zur antwort: die info leudes haben mir geschrieben, sie hätten das email an die werkstatt weitergeschickt... ich bekäme antwort von denen. will nicht wissen, wies bei denen zu und her geht...


----------



## grossy (6. November 2006)

Habe Canyon eine E-Mail geschrieben bezüglich Liefertermine T 3 (Montage Termin KW 44 ) und gleich mal etwas nachgehackt was die Torque Rahmenprobleme betrifft....

Antwort Canyon.


Hallo,

ich denke, dass wir die in Rückstand geratenen Räder nächste Woche 
ausliefern können. Es ist derzeit eine Lieferung Anbauteile, die uns 
noch gefehlt haben, unterwegs.

Die Frage bezüglich des Sitzrohres habe ich an Michael Staab 
weitergeleitet. Er wird höchstwahscheinlich etwas im Forum posten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## unchained (6. November 2006)

bin gespannt


----------



## Astaroth (6. November 2006)

Servus,
da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt was der Herr Staab dazu zusagen hat?
Bin heute nicht mehr durchgekommen bei der Werkstatthotline werde es morgen Nachmittag nochmals probieren nachdem ich aufgestanden bin! Ein ausschleifen bzw. ausdrehen kommt bei mir auch nicht in Frage, viel zu gefährlich in meinen Augen!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. November 2006)

"ein Torque 3 mit einem krummen Sattelrohr" - exakt. ihr machts richtig 

soviel terror hab ich ja damals, weder mit juicy, noch mit dem pearl geschoben.

ich bin mal gespannt, was das ist.

ansonstne, mal was anderes:

wie sind bei euch die züge verlegt? könnte mal jemand fotos vom bereich steuerlager und im bereich tretlager machen? 

denn: auf der homepage und in real sind die züge anders verlegt. würd mich mal interessiren, wie das bei anderen usern ist.


----------



## coffeeracer (6. November 2006)

grossy schrieb:


> Habe Canyon eine E-Mail geschrieben bezüglich Liefertermine T 3 (Montage Termin KW 44 ) und gleich mal etwas nachgehackt was die Torque Rahmenprobleme betrifft....
> 
> Antwort Canyon.
> 
> ...




Denen ist wohl bekannt, daß mit den Rahmen was nicht in Ordnung ist.
Jetzt wird wahrscheinlich fieberhaft nach einer verharmlosenden Aussage gesucht


----------



## unchained (6. November 2006)

da hamwa was ins rollen gebracht


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. November 2006)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> Jetzt wird wahrscheinlich fieberhaft nach einer verharmlosenden Aussage gesucht



obs jetzt so ne grosse rückrufaktion wie bei dell gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hydro (7. November 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> drum bin ich dafür, dass ich als zweiter mit dem problem in koblenz ankomme... vielleicht ist da noch ein wenig kulanz vorhanden... ihr wisst bestimmt was ich meine.



abgesehen davon, dass man nicht grundsätzlich alles reklamieren muss, wenn es die funktion nicht wirklich beeinträchtigt, freue ich mich darüber, dass es hier kaum egoisten gibt


----------



## schuh (7. November 2006)

Hab zwar mein Torque gerade nicht zu Hand, hab aber schonmal bemerkt dass das Sitzrohr krum ist.

Da hier auch wirklich bisher kein Einziger gepostet hat bei dem das Rohr gerade wäre, und da es ja auch einige hier ab Werk nachgemessen haben und es krum war glaub ich nicht dass es durch die Belastung kommt, oder dadurch schlimmer wird.
Bisher ist ja auch kein Bruch oder eine Verschlimmerung bekannt, nicht mal beim Hardcore Einsatz im Bikepark.

Denke nicht das dabei irgendwas heraus kommt. 

Wir werden wohl alle mit dem etwas krummen Rohr leben müssen ;-)


----------



## Radical (7. November 2006)

Sofern es bei meinem Modell auch so sein sollte: Nein, müssen wir nicht... Schließlich entspricht das gekaufte Rad dann nicht der Beschreibung im Internet "Sattelstütze lässt sich wie bei allen Torque Modellen komplett versenken" und somit ist es eindeutig ein Mangel... 
Bin mal gespannt auf ein offizielles Statement..


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2006)

Radical schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt auf ein offizielles Statement..


Ja, Zeit wird's...


----------



## hydro (7. November 2006)

Zugegeben, ein Statement wär angebracht...

aber muss man alle Rahmen tauschen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2006)

hydro schrieb:


> aber muss man alle Rahmen tauschen?


Nein, man kann auch einfach die Stütze etwas kürzen. (sofern es sich mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe/der Schrittlänge ausgeht)


----------



## schuh (7. November 2006)

hydro schrieb:


> aber muss man alle Rahmen tauschen?



Nach der Argumentation mancher hier wohl schon:



> Sofern es bei meinem Modell auch so sein sollte: Nein, müssen wir nicht... Schließlich entspricht das gekaufte Rad dann nicht der Beschreibung im Internet "Sattelstütze lässt sich wie bei allen Torque Modellen komplett versenken" und somit ist es eindeutig ein Mangel...



Weil wie wollen sie das sonst beheben?
Geradebiegen ist wohl nicht
Und dass ich die Sattelstütze kürz können sie echt nicht erwarten, dann kann ich den L Rahmen (der mit von Canyon empfohlen wurde) mit meiner Schrittlänge nicht mehr fahren.
Und bisher hat es wohl auch keine wirklich gestört/eingeschränkt.

Wie gesagt, so lange es die Haltbarkeit/ Funktion meines Torque nicht einschränkt stört es mich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## hydro (7. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nein, man kann auch einfach die Stütze etwas kürzen. (sofern es sich mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe/der Schrittlänge ausgeht)



hi FloImSchnee,

das ist klar, es war eine grundsätzliche Frage, weil ich in diesem thread den eindruck bekomme, dass ein paar user auf biegen und brechen einen neuen rahmen wollen - einige davon, die den mangel vorher nicht bemerkt haben und der sie bisher wohl auch nicht gestört hat...

bei mir ist sie auch schief, aber was solls... ich steh nicht wirklich oft mit dem winkel hinter dem rad


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nein, man kann auch einfach die Stütze etwas kürzen. (sofern es sich mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe/der Schrittlänge ausgeht)



das kanns nicht sein. an sich ist das thema nach gewährleistung ein mangel. weil: laut katalog so beworbne. in realität nicht gehalten. die möglichkeiten laut gesetz sind auch bekannt.

es heisst ja auch nicht "ich bekomm mein kofferraumdeckel nicht zu" -"tja, dann scheiden sie halt ein stück metall aus ihrem auto".

ne idee wär ne 

"[Bearbeiten]

Die Preisminderung zählt, wie auch die Wandlung, zu den sekundären Rechtsbehelfen. Das bedeutet, dass der Preis der Sache nur gemindert werden kann, wenn Verbesserung oder Austausch unmöglich oder mit unverhältnismäßig hohem Aufwand getätigt werden können. (Details im § 932 Abs 4 ABGB)."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (7. November 2006)

Muss mann zum Posen vor der Eisdiele die Sattelstütze voll versenken können ?  

Da ich oft ohne Rucksack unterwegs bin habe ich an meinem ES eine kleine Satteltasche mit dem notwendigen Pannenmaterial dran. Dadurch fehlen mir auch etwa 5-6 cm bis die Sattelstütze voll versenkt wäre. Nach mehreren Alpentouren und sonstigen, nicht grade zimperlichen, Abfahrten kann ich nur sagen: Geht ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen !!!! - ohne wenn und aber. 

Aber Glückwunsch: Mal wieder was gefunden über das man sich aufregen kann . Auch wenn es für 99% aller hier plärrenden Figuren, in der Praxis völlig egal ist ! Ich finde das schon arg kleinkarriert auch wenn es vielleicht so im Katalog stand.


----------



## Trailsucker (7. November 2006)

sag mla alpha: kannst du überhaupt die sattelstütze runter machen?? dann stößt doch eins deiner 27 schutzbleche an den rahmen oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. November 2006)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> sag mla alpha: kannst du überhaupt die sattelstütze runter machen?? dann stößt doch eins deiner 27 schutzbleche an den rahmen oder nicht?



geht nicht. dort, wo die led leuchte ist, hoerts auf. 

und selbst bis dahin muss ich schon "feste" drücken. ok find ich es nicht. hätte ich bei der nächsten inspektion sowieso drauf hingewiesen.

ich kann im prinzip am es7 tiefer fahren.

was mich genauso stört, war die schlechte verarbeitung im sitzrohr, die mir die thomson zerkratzte. werd ich auch reklamieren.


----------



## rumblefish (7. November 2006)

Wenn ich mit meinem Bike fahre, nutzt sich mein Reifenprofil ab. Kann ich das bei der nächsten Inspektion reklamieren ?


----------



## unchained (7. November 2006)

... na da hamse auchn geschäft mit dir gemacht alpha..... oh man


----------



## hydro (7. November 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit meinem Bike fahre, nutzt sich mein Reifenprofil ab. Kann ich das bei der nächsten Inspektion reklamieren ?



Hast du noch nicht? Ich hab schon protestiert, als dreck im profil war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

ich muss bestimmt nicht auf biegen und brechen einen neuen rahmen haben. denn ich habe so lange beine, das mir die 6 cm nicht wirklich fehlen. ich bin aber nicht der große rahmenexperte oder statiker - nur wenn etwas so angeschweißt ist das ein normalerweise gerades rohr nun einen leichte wölbung hat gehe ich einfach davon aus das nun auf der schweißnaht mehr zug herrscht und ein riss im rahmen schneller auftreten kann.

da ich bei meinem alten (kein canyon) erst diesen sommer einen rahmenbruch hatte und ich mit +100 kg auch nicht zu den gazellen des bikens gehöre, mache ich mir halt nun so meine gedanken. wenn canyon sagt es kann nix passieren ist es für mich auch ok.

weil hergeben muss nicht wirklich sein.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. November 2006)

wie siehts denn mit der stütze aus? die wird doch auch mitgebogen. nachher verzieht die sich mit und man hat ne krumme stütze, neben dem krummen sitzrohr?

man könnt doch das sitzrohr ein stück abschneiden, vielleicht geht die stütze ja dann komplett rein


----------



## unchained (7. November 2006)

bei der stütze verzieht sich nix


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> man könnt doch das sitzrohr ein stück abschneiden, vielleicht geht die stütze ja dann komplett rein



na es gibt auch leute die längere beine haben und bei mir ist da nicht wirklich viel mit abschneiden. soll dann nur noch 1 cm im rohr stecken?


----------



## grossy (7. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> wie siehts denn mit der stütze aus? die wird doch auch mitgebogen. nachher verzieht die sich mit und man hat ne krumme stütze, neben dem krummen sitzrohr?
> 
> man könnt doch das sitzrohr ein stück abschneiden, vielleicht geht die stütze ja dann komplett rein





Du erwartest darauf nicht wirklich eine Antwort Alpha


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. November 2006)

nee.. das war mal ein scherz. wann soll denn dein t3 kommen, grossy? hast schon die messlatte besorgt?


----------



## grossy (7. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> nee.. das war mal ein scherz. wann soll denn dein t3 kommen, grossy? hast schon die messlatte besorgt?




Laut Canyon sollte mein T3 Voraussichtl. KW 44 Montagetermin haben.... 

Bezüglich Rahmenproblem am Torque mache ich mir mal nicht so grosse Gedanken und lasse es auf mich zukommen !!  
Bzw. warte mal ab bis Canyon Stellung zu dem Thema nimmt. 

Wenn das Bike vor mir steht , schaue ich es mir in aller Ruhe an und dann werde ich abwegen ob es ein Problem ist mit dem ich leben kann oder nicht !!!!   

Und wegen der  Rahmen Stabilität   mach ich mir mal gar keine Sorgen !!!


----------



## löösns (8. November 2006)

an alle, die noch nicht richtig gelesen haben. mir und den meisten anderen hier gehts sicher nicht um den katalogtext oder darum einen neuen rahmen zu kriegen. 
ich kann nur von mir reden. eigentlich ist mir die ganze sache egal. ich bring meinen arsch acuh hinter den sattel, wenn der noch halb raussteht. und was im katalog steht ist eh meistens weit weg von der realität. oder gehst du alpha auch zum porschevertreter und verlangst tunin, wenn dein porsche 0,2 sekunden länger auf 100 braucht als im katalog steht? oder lässt du dir die farbe vom rahmen schleifen, wenn er 50g schwerer ist als im katalog? ausserdem, kennt auch jeder den text aus dem OR, aber das ist fern der realität, also kannst du dir solche texte sparen. canyon kennt die auch, wenn du denen mit sowas drohst, machense eh grad dicht. 
nein, darum gehts mir persönlich nicht. mir gehts darum, dass ich das gefühl hatte, dass ich am anfang die stütze reinbrachte. davon zeugen übrigens auch kratzer an der sattelstütze. (grossy: wenn du dann so cool vor deinem bike stehst und abwägst, ob es für dich ein problem ist oder nicht, schleif doch zuerst die gräte im sattelrohr ab, sonst hast du schonmal kratzer in der stütze, bevor du das erste mal draufgesessen hast. aber vielleicht macht dir das ja auch nichts aus... und wenn du dir bezügl stabilität keine sorgen machst, so beneide ich dich. ich hoffe das zeugt nicht von naivität, sondern von fachkenntnis!) 
ich will einfach nicht, dass sich mein rahmen weiter so verändert (verbiegt) dass ich damit noch eine halbe saison fahren kann und mir dann der rahmen im bikepark oder auf ner tour unter meinem a. wegbricht. der rahmen sollte halten, und was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, überzeugt mich nicht davon. und auch wenn canyon meint, es sei bedenkenlos. wenn meine garantie dann abgelaufen ist, ist sicher auch die zeit meines rahmens abgelaufen... und das möcht ich eigentlich nicht erleben... ich hoffe canyon auch nicht und erwarte staabis antwort...
(die werkstatt lässt auch nichts von sich hören.)


----------



## schuh (8. November 2006)

Der Vergleich mit Porsche ist schlecht.

Denke keiner hier hat wirklich ein Problem damit das die Stütze nicht bis zum Anschlag rein geht, sofern die Qualität des Rahmens passt, und der auch über die Garantiezeit hinaus sicher hält und aus dem gebogenen Sitzrohr kein Stabilitäts bzw Haltbarkeitsverlust resultiert.

Wird wirklich Zeit für eine Stellungsnahme seiten Canyon, auch wenn man sich da wirklich nichts anderes erwarten darf als die Zusicherung das aus der verbogenen Sitzrohr eben kein Stabilitätsverlust resultiert.



Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann ging meine Sattelsütze von Anfang an nicht ganz herein, und um so tiefer um so schwerer.
Bisher haben wir ja auch noch keinen gefunden der seine Sattelsütze ganz herein bringt, und es gibt meiner Meinung nach wohl auch kein einziges Bild das ein Torque zeigt bei dem die Sattelstütze 100% versenkt ist.
Auch ist hier ja bisher noch kein Rahmenschaden an einem Torque bekannt, oder?


----------



## grossy (8. November 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> an alle, die noch nicht richtig gelesen haben. mir und den meisten anderen hier gehts sicher nicht um den katalogtext oder darum einen neuen rahmen zu kriegen.
> ich kann nur von mir reden. eigentlich ist mir die ganze sache egal. ich bring meinen arsch acuh hinter den sattel, wenn der noch halb raussteht. und was im katalog steht ist eh meistens weit weg von der realität. oder gehst du alpha auch zum porschevertreter und verlangst tunin, wenn dein porsche 0,2 sekunden länger auf 100 braucht als im katalog steht? oder lässt du dir die farbe vom rahmen schleifen, wenn er 50g schwerer ist als im katalog? ausserdem, kennt auch jeder den text aus dem OR, aber das ist fern der realität, also kannst du dir solche texte sparen. canyon kennt die auch, wenn du denen mit sowas drohst, machense eh grad dicht.
> nein, darum gehts mir persönlich nicht. mir gehts darum, dass ich das gefühl hatte, dass ich am anfang die stütze reinbrachte. davon zeugen übrigens auch kratzer an der sattelstütze. (grossy: wenn du dann so cool vor deinem bike stehst und abwägst, ob es für dich ein problem ist oder nicht, schleif doch zuerst die gräte im sattelrohr ab, sonst hast du schonmal kratzer in der stütze, bevor du das erste mal draufgesessen hast. aber vielleicht macht dir das ja auch nichts aus... und wenn du dir bezügl stabilität keine sorgen machst, so beneide ich dich. ich hoffe das zeugt nicht von naivität, sondern von fachkenntnis!)
> ich will einfach nicht, dass sich mein rahmen weiter so verändert (verbiegt) dass ich damit noch eine halbe saison fahren kann und mir dann der rahmen im bikepark oder auf ner tour unter meinem a. wegbricht. der rahmen sollte halten, und was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, überzeugt mich nicht davon. und auch wenn canyon meint, es sei bedenkenlos. wenn meine garantie dann abgelaufen ist, ist sicher auch die zeit meines rahmens abgelaufen... und das möcht ich eigentlich nicht erleben... ich hoffe canyon auch nicht und erwarte staabis antwort...
> (die werkstatt lässt auch nichts von sich hören.)




Bevor du hier weiterhin die Leute verrückt machst solltest du lieber mal abwarten was Canyon dazu sagt und die Bälle mal flachhalten  

Und wenn sich Canyon geäußert hat kannst du angemessen reagieren.....

Sicherlich gebe ich dir in gewisser Hinsicht recht !! aber wie gesagt nicht schon vorher Ärger machen bevor die Gegenseite sich nicht geäußert hat !!!!   

Canyon wird wenn es zu Rahmenbrüche kommen sollte schon die richtigen Schritte einleiten !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (8. November 2006)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal sorry, bei mir ist im Moment wegen Katalogerstellung und neuer Webseite ein wenig Land unter, deshalb reagiere ich zur Zeit nicht immer so richtig schnell aufs Forum.

Generell ist die leichte Krümmung des Sitzrohres wohl fertigungstechnisch bedingt (und L und XL Rahmen sind eher betroffen als S und M) und mindert in keiner Weise die Stabilität bzw. die Garantieansprüche. Beim Schweissen entsteht immer in gewisser Verzug an Fahrradrahmen (immer, bei allen...), der nach dem Schweissen gerichtet werden muss. Dabei ist dieser Verzug natürlich nicht immer gleich stark. Wir machen uns da speziell beim Torque natürlich mal auf Spurensuche, warum sich das ausgerechnet auf das Sitzrohr hier so auswirkt, aber für die Poster hier die eine Stabilitätsschwächung beim Torque aufgrund des Schweissverzugs befürchten kann ich Entwarnung geben.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. November 2006)

schuh schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit Porsche ist schlecht.
> 
> Denke keiner hier hat wirklich ein Problem damit das die Stütze nicht bis zum Anschlag rein geht, sofern die Qualität des Rahmens passt, und der auch über die Garantiezeit hinaus sicher hält und aus dem gebogenen Sitzrohr kein Stabilitäts bzw Haltbarkeitsverlust resultiert.



doch, jemand hat hier probleme, dass die stütze nicht komplett reingeht. ich selbst finds auch nicht ok, dass wenn sowas beschrieben wird, es im endeffekt nur mit viel druck reingeht, und dann auch nicht komplett. rahmenqualität hin oder her.


----------



## Sisu (8. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> doch, jemand hat hier probleme, dass die stütze nicht komplett reingeht. ich selbst finds auch nicht ok, dass wenn sowas beschrieben wird, es im endeffekt nur mit viel druck reingeht, und dann auch nicht komplett. rahmenqualität hin oder her.



jetzt mal im Ernst......
wofür mußt du je in deinem alphaleben die Sattelstütze ganz absenken 
Prinzipienreiterei, oder was?

Das Torque haben viele schon ne ganze Weile......bislang hat sich noch keiner dran gestört.......und auf einmal geht hier ein Hype los....


----------



## Trailsucker (8. November 2006)

hey hey hey. hier mal ganz ruhig. sisus beitrag war in keiner weise so aggresiv wie deiner. das ist ihr meinung (der ich nicht widersprechen kann) und das ist noch kein grund hier so aufzufaren. sicher kriegst du hier mom die volle ladung ab (verdient???!!!!) aber das muss/darf dich nicht zu solchen posts animieren. 


ich versteh dass es ärgerlich ist(vor allem beim torque) mit der sattelstütze. aber das hat keinen so wirklich gestört (vll ist es einfach nicht aufgefallen oder es sind nur die kürzlich verkauften modelle betroffen). macht mal bitte jmd ein bild von der maximal eingefahrenen sattelstütze und stelle sie in die gallery. das würde vll mehr helfen als dieses angezicke hier (so: das war kein angriff gegen irgendwen hier)


----------



## tom23" (8. November 2006)

volle Aldi- oder Lidltüten balancieren sich besser bei tiefem Schwerpunkt.


----------



## tom23" (8. November 2006)

Oh du Poet


----------



## mstaab_canyon (8. November 2006)

hoho, ruhig Brauner...

Immer mit der Ruhe, es gibt hier keinen Grund, ausfallend und beleidigend zu werden. Geht mal ne Runde biken (mit Licht) und kommt dann nochmal wieder.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## grossy (8. November 2006)

Ist hier jetzt langsam mal Ruhe???

Lasst uns sachlich bleiben und gut miteinander auskommen !!!

Wir haben uns alle einmal geäußert und unseren Senf abgelassen 
( einschließlich meiner Persönlichkeit )aber es muss auch mal Schluß sein mit der Stänkerei!!! laßt ihn doch ( Alpha ) einfach mal in ruhe und wärmt nicht immer Themen auf für die sich keiner Interessiert

z.B. über seinem Fahrbereich... also wen interessiert das ??? er soll fahren was er möchte fertig !!  Diese Diskussionen....

Sachliche Themen sind doch viel Informativer und Interessanter


----------



## Astaroth (8. November 2006)

Servus,
nach der Aussage von Herrn mstaab_canyon ist nun für mich das leidige Thema mit dem krummen Sattelrohr erledigt!!! Jeder der bei seinem Torque das gleiche "Problem" soll nun so verfahren wie ich, genießt eure schönes Torque und habt *VIEL* Spaß damit.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (8. November 2006)

grossy schrieb:


> Sachliche Themen sind doch viel Informativer und Interessanter


Eben.  
Wer fährt denn hier lange Touren mit seinem Torque und hat vllt ein hardtail zum Vergleich. Mich interessieren die uphill-Fähigkeiten sehr.
Das 160mm hinten nicht wippfrei sein können ist mir klar, aber wie gut kann man damit klettern?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. November 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Eben.
> Wer fährt denn hier lange Touren mit seinem Torque und hat vllt ein hardtail zum Vergleich. Mich interessieren die uphill-Fähigkeiten sehr.
> Das 160mm hinten nicht wippfrei sein können ist mir klar, aber wie gut kann man damit klettern?



ich hatte vor meinem torque 2 ein hardtail. bis jetzt habe ich mit dem torque jeden berg geschafft den ich auch mit dem hardtail hoch bin. gut das muss natürlich nichtst heißen, auch mit dem hardtail bin ich manche stücke nicht hoch gekommen die andere locker geschafft haben.

wenn es zu steil wird, gabel absenken und gut. das mehr an federweg ist einfach ein genuss bergab. ich finde mit dem torque fährt es sich einfach wesentlich entspannter. ein bekannter der es probe gefahren ist, sagte wörtlich: "fährt sich wie ein hollandrad".


----------



## eLw00d (8. November 2006)

Hört sich gut an. 
Aber mir kam´s jetzt eher auf den Hinterbau an, als auf die Vordergabel. Der muss doch wippen oder? Bei deinem Torque 2 sollte man hinten ja auch den Federweg veringern können, hat man das schnell erledigt und bringt das was?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. November 2006)

am anfang fand ich das wippen sehr ungewohnt und hatte das propedal voll zu. durch mein gewicht muss ich eh den dämpfer ziemlich am limit befüllen und somit ist er recht hart.

habe propedal mittlerweile komplett draußen und das wippen stört mich nicht mehr. federweg hinten verringern? hmm wüßte jetzt nicht wie ich das machen sollte. höchstens die luft ablassen ;-) 

der DHX 5 Air ist halt so ne sache für sich. ich konnte wie gesagt den dämpfer  mit propedal dazu bringen das nur noch ein ganz leichtes wippen zu spüren war, was meinem hardtail sehr nahe kam. aber irgendwann war mir das zu hart. 

natürlich kann das bei dir schon wieder ganz anders sein.


----------



## eLw00d (8. November 2006)

Hab mich vertan mit dem verringern des Federwegs. Geht natürlich nur vorne... (beim Torque 2 und ltd)
Werd dann mal schauen, dass ich eins probefahren kann...


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. November 2006)

Wenn man immer nur Hardtail gefahren ist und dann zum ersten Mal Fully fährt, ist es oft so, dass man das Gefühl hat, man tritt die "ganze" Kraft in den "Hinterbau hinein".
Das hat häufig damit zu tun, dass man als Hardtailfahrer nicht so rund tritt. Nach kurzer Umgewöhnung ist dies aber dann wohl meist kein Problem mehr. 

(so direkte Umsetzung der Kraft auf den Boden _im Wiegetritt_, wird's allerdings wohl nie auf einem (nicht gelockten) Fully geben.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (9. November 2006)

@flo - richtig. dachte auch am anfang das ich einen großen teil in den dämpfer trete. 

nun ist dafür bergab das grinsen wesentlich größer im gesicht und das torque vermittelt mir auch einfach ein besseres bzw. sicheres gefühl. weil ich einfach mehr in dem fahrrad sitze und nicht so nach vorne gezogen wie auf den "normalen" bikes. 

ihr seht - bin schwer beeindruckt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. November 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> weil ich einfach mehr in dem fahrrad sitze


Ja genau, das ist das herrliche "Enduro-Gefühl", das einen gleich beim ersten Aufsitzen überwältigt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. November 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Eben.
> Wer fährt denn hier lange Touren mit seinem Torque und hat vllt ein hardtail zum Vergleich. Mich interessieren die uphill-Fähigkeiten sehr.
> Das 160mm hinten nicht wippfrei sein können ist mir klar, aber wie gut kann man damit klettern?



ich hab neben dem t3 noch ein es mit 130/135mm und noch ein altes 85mm hardtail, das jetzt ausgesondert wird. 

wie man sieht, ist mein t3 auf touren ausgerichtet. wo hier andere am lachen sind, weil sie einfach kein plan haben, wurd das teil umgerüstet, damit es nen viel grösseren einsatzbereich erfüllt.

die wirst dich vielleicht wundern, aber den hinterbau bekommt man wippfrei! pro pedal reindrehen, und wenn es dann noch wippt, drehst du die zugstufe zu - dann wippt da nicht mal 2 mm was. hab ich nach diversen experimenten mit luftdruck im piggy und positiv rausgefunden.

aber selbst auf normaler einstellung pumpt das t3 nicht wirklich viel. ein gefummel ist jedoch das verstellen des pro pedals. das hat viel zu viele stufen. 

um die klettereigenschaften zu verbessern, wo auch manche planlose hie ram lachen sind (dummheit?ignoranz?), gabs nen vro vorbau. den flach gemacht, landet gleich viel mehr druck auf der nase. 

problematischer find ich beim uphill eher die traktion hinten. da hast du aber mit BBs, NN 2,4 oder Fat Albert auch auf losem Untergrund wenig Probleme.

Und ja. Runder tritt ist auch sehr wichtig. Das Torque verhärtet aber gut - will sagen, ist sehr steif, womit du, bei entsprechender Einstellung des Dämpfers sehr viel Power auf den Hinterbau bekommst.



> einfach mehr in dem fahrrad sitze und nicht so nach vorne gezogen wie auf den "normalen" bikes.



Jaja.. Soviel zum Thema "Turmaufbauten - wozu?". Echt nen Haufen ****hier.


----------



## eLw00d (9. November 2006)

Pro Pedal wirkt sich dann aber wieder negativ auf das Bergab-Fahrverhalten aus, so dass man nach nem uphill wieder basteln müsste bevors runtergeht, oder?


----------



## aemkei77 (9. November 2006)

Hängt ganz davon ab wo du fährst:


Bei ausgewaschene Forstwegen mit bremsrillen oder so , also waschbrettern sicher, kaum wirds aber gröber merkt man von der plattform nichts mehr (zumindest beim Stahlfedermodell - dürfte von der Dämpfung her aber gleich sein)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. November 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Pro Pedal wirkt sich dann aber wieder negativ auf das Bergab-Fahrverhalten aus, so dass man nach nem uphill wieder basteln müsste bevors runtergeht, oder?



Exkakt. PP wirkt sich definitiv auf Druckstufe aus, gefühlt aber auch auf Zugstufe.

Deswegen meinte ich ja: PP find ich etwas fummelig. Ich find die Lösung, wie es der RS Pearl 3.3 bietet am geschicktesten: Grosser Plattformverstellbereich und Plattform zuschaltbar.

Deswegen musst du beim DHX im Prinzip mit leicht wippendem Hinterbau hoch oder du drehst jedesmal zu (Volles PP) und berg runter wieder auf (ken PP).

Ich hatte mal PP drin und die Druckstufe zu hart, bei korrekter Zugstufe. Hab gedacht, ich sitz auf nem Pony, so hoppelte das. 

Der DHX ist halt leider, wie ich find, nen ziemlicher Einspartiger-Dämpfer, der wirklich für Enduro/FR ausgelegt ist. Schade, eigentlich. Ne schnell Zuschalt/wählbare Plattform hätte das Teil mächtig aufgemotzt.

So Dinge wie bottom Out und füllbare Druckstufe find ich nämlich auch jetzt sehr interessant.


----------



## Sisu (9. November 2006)

@alpha
das ist allerniedrigstes Niveau, auf das ich mich sicher nicht begeben werde!


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> weil sie einfach kein plan haben


Soso, du scheinst ja hier wirklich der einzige zu sein, der das Torque "artgerecht" bewegen kann....  

Nebenbei: ein nicht-variables 160mm-Stahlfederbike zum Tourenfahren? Hmm........


----------



## thto (9. November 2006)

bringt nichts !


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. November 2006)

Eh, aber lustig iss'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (9. November 2006)

A-C schreit ja auch immer wieder nach verbalen Prügeln


----------



## aemkei77 (9. November 2006)

jetzt lasasts doch den alph endlich in ruhe, ich find seine beiträge immer schön lustig, aber die ganzen persönlichen angriffe (von beiden seiten) sind einfach schei**e


----------



## tom23" (9. November 2006)

Lirum larum Löffelstiel, wer viel schreibt, der kriegt auch viel


----------



## Sisu (9. November 2006)

....ich find´s nicht mehr lustig! 
Ich war zu keiner Zeit persönlich beleidigend...und lasse mich selbst jetzt nicht dazu hinreissen.....da steh´ ich echt drüber!


----------



## grossy (9. November 2006)




----------



## Torsten (9. November 2006)

So Leute, langsam reicht es.  
Entweder Ihr unterhaltet Euch hier anständig und werdet nicht ausfallend, oder ich mach das hier dicht!!!

Wer weiterhin sich nicht an die Regeln hält, bei dem können auch andere Maßnahmen greifen (SPERRE).

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Froum-Team


----------



## User129 (9. November 2006)

juhu 

noch 5 1/2 Tage dann wird die Canyon HP endlich auf den neusten Stand gebracht.

<--- kann es kaum noch erwarten die neuen verschiedenen Torque Modelle endlich zu sehen


----------



## eLw00d (9. November 2006)

Naja , Fotos gibt´s ja genug von denen...

Die genauen Daten sind viel interessanter.


----------



## braintrust (9. November 2006)

es kann NIE genug fotos von den neuen bikes geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (9. November 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Naja , Fotos gibt´s ja genug von denen...
> 
> Die genauen Daten sind viel interessanter.



auf genau die warte ich ja  

aber auch auf ein paar schöne hochauflösende Bilder und nicht so 800x600 wo man nur die Hälfte drauf erkennt.


----------



## braintrust (9. November 2006)

genau..wozu gibs digicams jenseits der 6mpix?


----------



## löösns (9. November 2006)

aber nochmal zurück zum thema... (was ist hier eigentlich das thema? sattelrohre? torque 3? erfahrungsberichte für potentielle käufer? egal.)
ich find einfach, canyon redet sich wieder mal sauber raus. mit sauber mein ich: diskret, ruhig, unauffällig, ruhigstellend, verharmlosend, oder wie auch immer. nur damit ich jetzt nicht auch noch zur zielscheibe eurer agressionen werd: ich verstehs, ich muck auch nicht mehr auf, ich sag nichts mehr. mein bike macht mir verdammt viel spass, wenn staabi sagt, es bestünden keine stabilitätsprobleme, dann nehm ich das. meine stütze lässt sich genug weit einfahren, auch genug weit raus. ich sag nur: ich fahr im park. und ich geb keine sorge aufs material. falls das nämlich ne verarsche ist, und der rahmen stabilitätsprobleme hat und er mir unter dem anus wegbricht, dann... überleg ich mir noch was dickes... dan kram ich mal wirklich tief im OR... (sorry. bin eigentlich nicht der droh typ, bitte glaubt mir das.) 
und was ich auch nicht garantieren kann ist, dass ich irgendwo werbung machen werde für canyon rahmen. ich werd nirgendwo propaganda machen oder sonstwas, aber wenn mich einer fragt, was ich denn von den canyon (german design and technology) rahmen halte, werd ich gestehen müssen, dass mich die zwar in deutschland konzipierten, aber in china oder wo weiss ich geschweissten krummrohrrahmen nicht wirklich empfehlen kann. sorry. meine meinung, wird mir auch keiner abreden können, müsst ihr auch nicht kommentieren. nur so als info.

ich seh staabis kommentar als versicherung dass der rahmen hält und hab weiterhin soviel spass mit dem (nicht viel minder) genialen bike!


----------



## unchained (9. November 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> aber nochmal zurück zum thema... (was ist hier eigentlich das thema? sattelrohre? torque 3? erfahrungsberichte für potentielle käufer? egal.)
> ich find einfach, canyon redet sich wieder mal sauber raus. mit sauber mein ich: diskret, ruhig, unauffällig, ruhigstellend, verharmlosend, oder wie auch immer. nur damit ich jetzt nicht auch noch zur zielscheibe eurer agressionen werd: ich verstehs, ich muck auch nicht mehr auf, ich sag nichts mehr. mein bike macht mir verdammt viel spass, wenn staabi sagt, es bestünden keine stabilitätsprobleme, dann nehm ich das. meine stütze lässt sich genug weit einfahren, auch genug weit raus. ich sag nur: ich fahr im park. und ich geb keine sorge aufs material. falls das nämlich ne verarsche ist, und der rahmen stabilitätsprobleme hat und er mir unter dem anus wegbricht, dann... überleg ich mir noch was dickes... dan kram ich mal wirklich tief im OR... (sorry. bin eigentlich nicht der droh typ, bitte glaubt mir das.)
> und was ich auch nicht garantieren kann ist, dass ich irgendwo werbung machen werde für canyon rahmen. ich werd nirgendwo propaganda machen oder sonstwas, aber wenn mich einer fragt, was ich denn von den canyon (german design and technology) rahmen halte, werd ich gestehen müssen, dass mich die zwar in deutschland konzipierten, aber in china oder wo weiss ich geschweissten krummrohrrahmen nicht wirklich empfehlen kann. sorry. meine meinung, wird mir auch keiner abreden können, müsst ihr auch nicht kommentieren. nur so als info.
> 
> ich seh staabis kommentar als versicherung dass der rahmen hält und hab weiterhin soviel spass mit dem (nicht viel minder) genialen bike!





ICh stimme dir 100% zu !!!

Mir ist es mittlerweile auch egal .... meine gabel hat, so wie ich finde spiel... aber sie war 3 mal bei toxo und bei canyon.... 

wenn sie mir vorzeitig unterm arsch abbricht, dann wer dich auch andere seiten aufziehen....

bis jetzt hatte ich NUR probleme mit dem bike.

3 mal war die Gabelkrone nicht richtig eingepresst, 2 mal kam der dämpfer mit dem gleichen klackern und Spiel zurück, jetzt bröselt der rechte kolben der hinteren juicy...... 

Aber hey. Ich habe 2 jahre garantie. und es ist nur ein fahrrad..... ich fahre, wenn was richtig gravierendes ist, rappelts im karton.


----------



## s-flo (9. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> doch, jemand hat hier probleme, dass die stütze nicht komplett reingeht. ich selbst finds auch nicht ok, dass wenn sowas beschrieben wird, es im endeffekt nur mit viel druck reingeht, und dann auch nicht komplett. rahmenqualität hin oder her.


also ich hab das torque in L und kann die stütze ohne probleme ganz versenken.
wenn man das bike in einer kleineren größe fährt und probleme mit der stütze hat, kann die ja auch dementsprechend kürzen (ist ja lang genug).
gruß flo


----------



## rumblefish (9. November 2006)

s-flo schrieb:


> wenn man das bike in einer kleineren größe fährt und probleme mit der stütze hat, kann die ja auch dementsprechend kürzen (ist ja lang genug).



Habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler ?. Wenn der Rahmen klein ist müsste die Stütze doch weiter rausgezogen werden als bei einem Größeren Rahmen. Demzufolge ist es doch unproblematischer die Stütze bei einem grösseren Rahmen zu kürzen - sofern natürlich das Mindeseinsteckmas nicht unterschritten wird. 

***

Über den Rahmen würde ich mich erst aufregen, wenn wirklich was kaputtgeht. Das ganze erinnert mich an den guten alten Avid Jucy Fred, wo einige Kandidaten schon massiv den Teufel an die Wand malten, dass die Bremse sofort Totalausfall beim nächsten Hügel hat. Übrigens niemals was davon gehört das irgendwem mal was passiert ist. 

Ich verwett ne Kiste Altenmünster darauf,  das niemanden das Sitzrohr unterm Arsch wechkracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (9. November 2006)

na, solang's kein gscheits bier ist...


----------



## thto (9. November 2006)

augustiner ?


----------



## cos75 (9. November 2006)

thto schrieb:


> augustiner ?


Logisch, was sonst ! Der Oli nennt sich sogar so. Und da wir gerade so über Bier reden, bitte noch mehr Bilder von Schwedinnen !


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (9. November 2006)

Naja solang keiner mitm Torque 10 meter im sitzen dropt...


...und so!

Greetz

Flo


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (9. November 2006)

A propos Abnutzung: Ich hab jez mir ne Sigma Mirage gekauft, aber nich bei Canyon, und nach 4 Stunden is der Akku fast leer. Darf das paasieren? Ich glaub ich schick den ma ein.

Naja Leute kauft euch für den Bikepark einfach ne Kalloy Sattelstütze für 10 für den Bikepark die könnt ihr dann auch auf 8 cm runterkürzen die is dann sogar leichter als die Syntace und wenn ihr auf Tour geht macht ihr halt die wieder rein. Is doch nicht so schwer. und das du son rohr gebrochen kriegst will ich erstmal sehn ey^^. mit dem 3dimensionalen Gusset aufm Oberrohr. Naja wird schon^^


Und achja freut euch auf die neuen Torques! Wenn ihr euch erstmal an den neuen Absolut geilen (wie ich jez finde) Schriftzug gewöhnt habt werden euch die verbesserten Rahmen, nochmals besser ausgesuchten Komponenten und Überhaupt alles an den Insgesamt 6 neuen Torques einfach überzeugen!

Greetz

Flo


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. November 2006)

Unchained. Aus diesem Grund hab ich mir zwei Bikes geholt. Weil eins ja immer kaputt ist  

Lööns, ich hab nochmal für dich geguckt: Nur fürs T3 spricht canyon auf der Homepage geguckt. Im Katalog steht es unter Torque:



> Die ausgeklügelte Geometrie
> mit zentraler Sitzposition und
> die komplett versenkbare
> Sattelstütze sorgen für Fahrspaß



So. Was spricht der Gesetzgeber, wenn im Katalog was steht, was in der Praxis nicht geht? Ich würds mal unter dem Aspekt betrachten und mal die dämlichen Kommentare im Thread nicht beachten "Porsche, Ferrari, blabla.."

Mach es schriftlich geltend.


----------



## Augus1328 (9. November 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> Logisch, was sonst ! Der Oli nennt sich sogar so. Und da wir gerade so über Bier reden, bitte noch mehr Bilder von Schwedinnen !



Wer ruft  

Ein Prost auf Flos Schwedinnen, wobei ich persönlich Schwedens Nachbarland mit den Bergen u. Fjorden Frauentechnisch bevorzuge  


Salve
Oli


----------



## Torsten (10. November 2006)

*Letzte Warnung*

Dies ist kein allgemeines Unterhaltungsforum!!! Inhalte über die Art der Biersorte und ob der Sigma-Akku lange genug hält etc.  gehören nicht in dieses Forum.  Sollte weiter vomn Thema abgeschweift werden, wird der Thread dicht gemacht.

Ich könnt dann hier  weitermachen.

Ich weise nochmal darauf hin, Das ist ein *SUPPORT*- und kein Fanmarken-Forum.

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. November 2006)

Ich möchte das Thema jetzt gerne nochmal aufgreifen:

Welche Lösung kann man Seitens Canyon erwarten, um diesen Produktmangel zu beheben?


----------



## User129 (10. November 2006)

hm du könntest dir ja eine versenkbare Sattelstütze kaufen wie an so einem Bürostuhl die fahren so bis zu 7 oder 8 cm aus bzw. ein.
Dadurch ließen sich die restlichen cm die die Sattelstütze nicht rein geht überbrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (10. November 2006)

@user129, komische logik... überdenk du die mal. oder fahren die bürostuhlsattelstützen unter das niveau der sattelkemme? recht geiler erfindung...! wie gesagt, für mich ist das thema rahmen (und die verbindung damit zu canyon) abgehakt. was auch die abneigung alphas drang zu mit artikeln gespickten drohmails an canyon, bestätigt.

haltet sorg zu euch und geniesst den geilen herbst!


----------



## User129 (10. November 2006)

oohhhje löösns erst denken dann Posten.

wenn eine Sattelstütze um 8 cm variabel ist hat man beim Uphill immer noch genug Stütze im Rahmen das dieser keinen Schaden nimmt.
(Als wenn man die Stütze einfach auf die richtige länge kürzen würde, damit sie auch im DH voll versenkenbar ist.)
Und im DH hat man dann eine 4cm tiefere Stütze.

es ist zugegebenermaßen eine äußerst komplizierte Überlegung die man vielleicht nicht auf Anhieb nachvollziehen kann...


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. November 2006)

Ja, das würde schon funktionieren mit der Teleskop-Stütze.

Mein Sattelrohr ist natürlich auch krumm (Torque 2, Gr. L, frisch aus dem Karton):







Die Syntace-Stütze geht natürlich auch nicht komplett rein, obwohl ich extra deswegen vor der Auslieferung nochmal angerufen hatte und mir gesagt wurde, das sei überprüft worden. Ich hab allerdings vom Roseversand noch ne 31,6mm Stütze mit glatter Oberfläche, die geht viel tiefer rein:






"Xtreme Pro Double Bolt"

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1760

Ist allerdings 400mm lang, daher verschwindet sie auch nicht komplett im Rahmen, aber so weit, wie die Syntace-Stütze rein müsste um zu verschwinden.


----------



## User129 (10. November 2006)

hm was ich mir gerade auch noch mal gedacht habe ist:
es wäre ja möglich die Sattelstütze unten hinten etwas ab zu schmirgeln also geringfügig dünner zu machen. Dadürch würde man sie auch weiter rein bekommen. Die Frage ist nur ob auch weit genug. An Stabilität würde die Stütze dadurch wohl nicht drastisch einbüßen müssen weil am unteren Ende die Kräfte wohl nicht so groß sind.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. November 2006)

Also wenn ich das Bild da oben sehe von dem krummen Sitzrohr fällt mir nur eins ein:

100% Murks. Einpacken zurückschicken. Ich glaub ich spinne, das sind 2-3mm auf 15-25cm.

<Kopfschüttelnd>


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. November 2006)

Du spinnst diesmal nicht. So krumm sind die rohre bei fast jedem biker der ein torque fährt. und fast jeder bekommt die stütze nicht rein. 

und bei fast jedem ists so schief


----------



## Luzio (11. November 2006)

Habe selbst ein krummes Torque - also was tun? StÃ¼tze absÃ¤gen, schmirgeln etc kommt gar nicht in Frage - ein â¬1300 Rahmen muss einfach stimmen, ohne dass ich da noch rummurksen muss. Einfach drÃ¼ber weg gehen kanns auch nicht sein, habe ja nicht 2te Wahl bestellt.


----------



## aemkei77 (11. November 2006)

Teleskosattelstütze wäre DIE Lösung (nicht die automatische, ganz normale) - vielleicht gibts die ja von Conyon für alle T Besitzer geschenkt...


----------



## unchained (11. November 2006)

wenn das schiefe rohr tatsächlich ein produktionsfehler wäre müsste duie Gewährleistung doch greifen. Wuir haben einen Rahmen bestellt im Wert von 1300 piepen und möchten diesen auch, wie in der Produktbeschreibung beschrieben mit vollversenkter stütze haben ! Schluss aus Punkt ! Es kann nicht angehen, dass man uns sowas vorgaukelt.....

Man müsste von Canyon wissen, ob das Krumme Rohr tatsächlich beabsichtigt ist, oder ein produktionsfehler ist......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. November 2006)

Danke, unchained. Und selbst, wenn es mal nicht in der Produktbeschreibung drin gewesen wäre, kann mir keiner Erzählen, dass ein Rohr so krumm sich verzieht, dass es mehrere mm am oberen Punkt ist! Mag das bei Cannondale ja so gewollt sein, da fliesst es in die Optik rein. Aber nicht am Torque. 

Und wie ich schon mal sagte: Das Krumme rohr ist der Grund, warum die Stütze schwer und kaum komplett reingeht. Da ist nix mit "Schmiergeln". Bei manchen Käufern ist es sehr deutlich verzogen. 

Ist ne sehr unschöne Sache. Besonders da es bei vielen auftritt!

Demnächst wird hier noch sicher der Thread dicht gemacht, damit es bloss keinen weiter auffällt.


----------



## löösns (11. November 2006)

darauf wart ich auch. aber was macht ihr denn jetzt? ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen bock drauf, mein bike wieder für so ca ein halbes jahr einzuschicken, nur damit dies mir wieder zurücksenden und sagen es sei alles ok. 

und nur dass canyon nicht kommt mit "das ist absicht". ich glaub die haben selber ein problem mit dem rahmenlieferant... oder sie haben sich schon eine dicke abfindung geholt und schaun jetzt einfach, dass sie die möglichst nicht an die endverbaucher ausschütten müssen... ich glaube da laufen einige ganz krumme (im wahrsten sinn des wortes) dinger!
alle anderen rahmenhersteller schaffen es auch die "schweisstoleranzen" irgendwie auszugleichen, sodass man die stütze ganz versenken kann.

bin enttäuscht von canyon! zumindest was die rahmen betrifft. und davon, dass sich niemand meldet! einmal hier im forum ein kleiner kaum ernstzunehmender kommentar und mein mail wurde auch schon seit einer woche nicht beantwortet... 

hab gerade nochmals an canyon geschrieben! ich will eine antwort! werde sie sofort hier reinstellen wenn sie kommt!

ride on!


----------



## eLw00d (11. November 2006)

Hat denn mal irgendwer angerufen ???

Mich als potenziellen zukünftigen Käufer interessiert sowas ja auch...


----------



## eLw00d (11. November 2006)

*doppelpost*


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. November 2006)

Ich hab leider im Moment mein ES nicht daheim, hätte also kein Rad, wenn ich das Torque einschicken würde.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. November 2006)

ich fahre ja diese woche mein bike zu canyon und dann sollen die sich das rohr mal anschauen. so krumm wie auf dem letzten bild ins meins auch. 

bin gespannt was dann raus kommt. auch wenn es mich nicht wirklich stört, haben die vorredner schon recht. wir haben geld für einen rahmen bezahlt bei dem sich die sattelstütze voll versenken lässt und haben das nicht wirklich erhalten.

und vorschläge wie wir bzw. ich meine sattelstütze kürzen oder bearbeiten soll  kann nicht wirklich ernst gemeint sein. denn warum sollte ich etwas frickeln? 

wir als käufer müssen ja nicht mangelnde qualitätskontrolle von canyon ausbügeln.

wer also nicht mit dem krummen rohr leben kann bzw. will sollte sich mit canyon in verbindung setzen und auf behebung des mangels bestehen. 

was in dem fall ja eigentlich nur bedeutet das canyon den rahmen tauschen müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (11. November 2006)

Die Idee von aemkei77 wäre doch top für alle Torque Besitzer. Canyon hat eine zugesagte Eigenschaft des Bikes nicht eingehalten, jetzt müssen Sie halt nachbessern, z.B. in Form einer Teleskopstütze.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## unchained (11. November 2006)

kann doch nicht dein ernst sein......als ob canyon da irgendetwas eingestehen wird..... bzw für die zig 100, wenn nicht sogar 1000 besitzer eines torqes, da was spendieren würden.....


----------



## Augus1328 (11. November 2006)

bei der Schnellspannergeschichte letztes Jahr hat Canyon auch nachgebessert.
1000 Besitzer? Jetzt übertreib mal nicht


----------



## unchained (11. November 2006)

übertreib du nicht mit ner sauteueren hydraulischen Sattelstütze.....  die für jeden rausspringen würde.....

canyon lässt sich da was rechtlich geschicktes einfallen und dann ist für sie der käse gegessen.......


----------



## Augus1328 (11. November 2006)

Dann verkriech Dich doch am besten wieder in Deine Höhle wenn Du alles nur pessimistisch siehst  

hydraulisch  alles in Ordnung bei Dir? N-17, Titec, usw. kosten alle so um die 50 Euro. Erstmal denken bevor Du irgendwas von hydraulisch laberst. Canyon würde im EK sicherlich viel weniger bezahlen u. wäre mit max. 5-10.000  aus der Geschichte raus.

Außerdem bezweifel ich immer noch, dass irgendjemand diesen letzten fehlenden cm braucht.

Salve
Oli


----------



## unchained (11. November 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Dann verkriech Dich doch am besten wieder in Deine HÃ¶hle wenn Du alles nur pessimistisch siehst
> 
> hydraulisch  alles in Ordnung bei Dir? N-17, Titec, usw. kosten alle so um die 50 Euro. Erstmal denken bevor Du irgendwas von hydraulisch laberst. Canyon wÃ¼rde im EK sicherlich viel weniger bezahlen u. wÃ¤re mit max. 5-10.000 â¬ aus der Geschichte raus.
> 
> ...



alles klar kleiner   auÃerdem heiÃt es nc17.....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. November 2006)

> bin gespannt was dann raus kommt. auch wenn es mich nicht wirklich stört, haben die vorredner schon recht. wir haben geld für einen rahmen bezahlt bei dem sich die sattelstütze voll versenken lässt und haben das nicht wirklich erhalten.



Und Rohre dazu krumm sind. 




> und vorschläge wie wir bzw. ich meine sattelstütze kürzen oder bearbeiten soll  kann nicht wirklich ernst gemeint sein. denn warum sollte ich etwas frickeln?



Exakt.




> wir als käufer müssen ja nicht mangelnde qualitätskontrolle von canyon ausbügeln.



Als Käufer muss man sich nicht mit offentsichtlichen Sachmängel eines Herstelles abgeben. 


> canyon lässt sich da was rechtlich geschicktes einfallen und dann ist für sie der käse gegessen.......



Was sollen sie das rechtlich tun?`Nach Pagraphen ist es ein Sachmängel. A) Krumme Rohre in dem Fall über mehrere Millimeter Verzug und b) nicht eingehaltenes, zugesichertes Qualitätsmerkmal.



> diesen letzten fehlenden cm braucht.



Bei mir sinds ca 10 cm, die fehlen. Die Stütze mit viel Kraft reinzudrücken immer noch dann 7 cm. 

Und soviele Leuts fahren kein Torque. Sicher keine 1000. Wieviel sinds denn hier im Forum? 20?


----------



## Herr Kaluen (12. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen, habe mit Interesse die Beiträge zur Sattelstütze gelesen. Hier kurz meine persönl. und unverbindlichen Eindrücke:

a) Eindeutiger Herstellungsmangel: Alu-Rahmen zu schweissen ist techn. sehr anspruchsvoll, gerade wegen der notwenigen hohen Temperaturen und den dadurch resultierenden Materialverformungen. Die Kunst hochwertiger Herstellung ist jetzt gerade, diese Verformungen zu vermeiden bzw. nach dem schweissen zu korrigieren. Dies hätte bereits bei Abnahme der Rahmen vom urspr. Hersteller bemerkt / korrigiert werden müssen. 

b) M.M. besteht keine Reduzierung der Stabilität, auch ist eine weitere Verformung unwarscheinlich aufgrund der ausreichenden Dimensionierung.

c) Es wird keinerlei Ersatzansprüche seitens dem Hersteller geben, da dies einem Schuldeingeständnis gleichkommt und mit entsprechenden Kosten verbunden ist.

d) Dass die Sattelstütze nicht 100% -versenkbar ist, ist ein sekundärer Mangel und steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den Aufwendungen einer notwenigen Korrektur.

Ergo: wer den "Schaden" hat muss damit leben, wen es stört kann innerhalb des Rückgaberechts den Kauf rückgängig machen. Das Rad wird dann (wie es ist) an den nächsten Interessenten verkauft. UNd damit: Viel Spaß beim Biken.

Gruß,
MA
(Torque 3)


----------



## rumblefish (13. November 2006)

Herr Kaluen schrieb:


> Ergo: wer den "Schaden" hat muss damit leben, wen es stört kann innerhalb des Rückgaberechts den Kauf rückgängig machen. Das Rad wird dann (wie es ist) an den nächsten Interessenten verkauft. UNd damit: Viel Spaß beim Biken.



100% zustimm


----------



## löösns (15. November 2006)

@herr kaluen: jaja, so klingts einfach. klar, ich hab eigentlich auch keinen bock, bei canyon terror zu machen etc, aber deine bemerkungen sind rechtlich gesehen müllig. natürlich läufts so, dass man es entweder nimmt, oder zurückschickt und die geben es einem, ders will. aber rechtlich gesehen hätte alpha schon recht, wenn er sagt: canyon verspricht im werbetext eine komplett versenkbare sattelstütze. da der werbetext das produkt beschreibt und ich das bike anhand des werbetextes kaufe, kaufe ich sozusagen mit meinem vertrag das nagepriesene produkt mit allem versprochenen. wird das nicht erfüllt, habe ich recht auf wandelungs oder minderungsklage.

da wir aber alle wissen, dass man gegen firmen eh keine chance auf recht hat, vergessen wirs eben und biken munter weiter. aber eben nicht, wegen dir aufgezählten gründe, sondern, weil wir einfach zu faul sind und auch wenn wir es versuchen würden, doch nichts ausser aufwand, ärger und kosten für uns rausspringen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. November 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> da wir aber alle wissen, dass man gegen firmen eh keine chance auf recht hat


So ein Unsinn...


----------



## tom23" (15. November 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> @herr kaluen: jaja, so klingts einfach. klar, ich hab eigentlich auch keinen bock, bei canyon terror zu machen etc, aber deine bemerkungen sind rechtlich gesehen müllig. natürlich läufts so, dass man es entweder nimmt, oder zurückschickt und die geben es einem, ders will. aber rechtlich gesehen hätte alpha schon recht, wenn er sagt: canyon verspricht im werbetext eine komplett versenkbare sattelstütze. da der werbetext das produkt beschreibt und ich das bike anhand des werbetextes kaufe, kaufe ich sozusagen mit meinem vertrag das nagepriesene produkt mit allem versprochenen. wird das nicht erfüllt, habe ich recht auf wandelungs oder minderungsklage.
> 
> da wir aber alle wissen, dass man gegen firmen eh keine chance auf recht hat, vergessen wirs eben und biken munter weiter. aber eben nicht, wegen dir aufgezählten gründe, sondern, weil wir einfach zu faul sind und auch wenn wir es versuchen würden, doch nichts ausser aufwand, ärger und kosten für uns rausspringen würde.




Ich finde es auch bedenklich, wenn Nicht- Juristen (ich bin auch ein solcher) solche Aussagen treffen.

Jeder hier versteht, dass es bei besagtem Problem eine große emotionale Komponente gibt, und ihr seid zu Recht stinkesauer,
ich wärs auch.
Aber ihr müsst auch verstehen, und das hat einen rechtlichen Hintergrund, wie sich die Firma Canyon in diesem Falle verhalten muss.
Als mündige Verbraucher steht es Euch frei, die rechtlichen Mittel auszuschöpfen, oder aber zu Eurer Entscheidung, das bike zu behalten, stehen.
Und ja, scheinbar ist es möglich, dass dies bei einem 3000,- oder 2000,- oder wie teuer-auch immer-Bike passiert, hier gibt es jemand, der gebraucht dieses Argument immer wieder, wie teuer das Teil war,
tut nml. gar nix zur Sache. 
Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen würde, wenn ich das Problem hätte, aber ich kann Herrn Kaluen (is das der vom Boot?) nur zustimmen.

Ich finde es weiterhin fragwürdig, dass einige wirklich auch alles hier im Forum breittreten, was sie besser direkt mit der Firma regeln könnten.
Den Brief an Canyon müsst Ihr nml immer noch selber schreiben.


----------



## unchained (15. November 2006)

löösns schrieb:


> @herr kaluen: jaja, so klingts einfach. klar, ich hab eigentlich auch keinen bock, bei canyon terror zu machen etc, aber deine bemerkungen sind rechtlich gesehen müllig. natürlich läufts so, dass man es entweder nimmt, oder zurückschickt und die geben es einem, ders will. aber rechtlich gesehen hätte alpha schon recht, wenn er sagt: canyon verspricht im werbetext eine komplett versenkbare sattelstütze. da der werbetext das produkt beschreibt und ich das bike anhand des werbetextes kaufe, kaufe ich sozusagen mit meinem vertrag das nagepriesene produkt mit allem versprochenen. wird das nicht erfüllt, habe ich recht auf wandelungs oder minderungsklage.
> 
> da wir aber alle wissen, dass man gegen firmen eh keine chance auf recht hat, vergessen wirs eben und biken munter weiter. aber eben nicht, wegen dir aufgezählten gründe, sondern, weil wir einfach zu faul sind und auch wenn wir es versuchen würden, doch nichts ausser aufwand, ärger und kosten für uns rausspringen würde.



lössns, ich muss sagen, du hast Verdammt Recht !!!! Mir gehts genauso.


----------



## tom23" (15. November 2006)

Magnum, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Logik und Gefühl, versteh mich bitte nicht falsch.
Und nicht wieder irgendwelche Schrauben abreißen, wenn du sauer bist.
Nix für ungut, Jungspund!


----------



## unchained (15. November 2006)

ahja


----------



## tom23" (15. November 2006)

ne klar, ihr habt Recht. und tschüss


----------



## geminixl (15. November 2006)

Das von euch bemängelte schiefe Sitzrohr ist ein konstruktiver Mangel!
Die Schweissnaht der Sitzrohrabstützung zum Oberrohr führt zu dem Verzug. Jeder Schweissfachmann lernt in seiner Ausbildung wie mann/frau mit Hilfe eines Schweissgerätes ein gerades Rohr zu einen Kreis formt und wieder richtet.
Aber handwerkliches Können in Konstruktion und Fertigung ist für 1300 nicht machbar. Wo bleibt schließlich der Verdienst?
Andere Rahmenbauer arbeiten hier mit zwei seitlichen sich gegenüberliegenden Blechen und vermeiden so den Schweissverzug.

gruss aus der pfalz


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. November 2006)

Schon gut. Aber Firma Canyon sieht sich ausserstande hier irgendwas einzugestehen, oder auch eine Form der Gewährleistung anzubieten. ich glaub, lööns ist nicht so ein "un"jurist.


----------



## unchained (15. November 2006)

bis jetzt kam auch noch nicht wirklich ein vernünftiges Statement....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (15. November 2006)

unchained schrieb:


> bis jetzt kam auch noch nicht wirklich ein vernünftiges Statement....



... es werden sogar Themen geschlossen weil....
Hier die Antwort von Torsten nach dem ich ihn per mail gefragt hatte warum denn das Thema "Ramenstabilität und Qualität" geschlossen wurde.

"...wenn Canyon sich dazu äußern will, dann können sie den Thread ja kurzfristig wieder öffnen, aber momentan "labern" einige User dort nur rum, dass ich den Thread einfach mal zugemacht haben. Andere User haben sich schon beschwert und wirklich vernünftges ist ja auch nicht rausgekommen."

Ich find's eigenartig. Hier wird doch genauso rumgelabert.

Hey rumblefish, schappi habt Ihr Euch über mich beschwert?


----------



## grossy (15. November 2006)

Man dann Jammert hier nicht so rum !!!!

Nehmt eure Bikes und ladet sie in eure Karre und ab geht's zu Canyon und klärt das wie Männer vor Ort (verbal)  Jammert und heult nicht die ganze zeit hier rum wie kleine Mädels den man den Schnuller geklaut hat...

Basta..


Nicht Persönlich nehmen aber die ganze Zeit das Jammern hier unternimmt einfach was !!! Ihr wollt doch was von Canyon.


----------



## tom23" (15. November 2006)

fehlpost, cacheproblem


----------



## eLw00d (15. November 2006)

grossy schrieb:


> Man dann Jammert hier nicht so rum !!!!
> 
> Nehmt eure Bikes und ladet sie in eure Karre und ab geht's zu Canyon und klärt das wie Männer vor Ort (verbal) und Jammert und heult nicht die ganze zeit hier rum wie kleine Mädels den man den Schnuller geklaut hat...
> 
> ...



 
Mir geht´s auch tierisch auf den Wecker.
Ich les auch immer nur was von "e-mail" ...
Ob die alle kein Telefon besitzen ?


----------



## Raphi78 (15. November 2006)

grossy schrieb:


> Man dann Jammert hier nicht so rum !!!!
> 
> Nehmt eure Bikes und ladet sie in eure Karre und ab geht's zu Canyon und klärt das wie Männer vor Ort (verbal) und Jammert und heult nicht die ganze zeit hier rum wie kleine Mädels den man den Schnuller geklaut hat...
> 
> ...



ENDLICH jemand der das sagt was viele hier denken!!


----------



## löösns (16. November 2006)

ich komm aus der schweiz. für mich ist ein wenig mehr als ein tagestrip zu canyon um es "wie männer" zu klären. das mit dem telefon scheinen die von canyon nicht so zu beherrschen, denn als ich zum 5. mal zu randzeiten versucht hab durchzukommen, war da keine chance! emails werden nicht beantwortet, schon seit 2 wochen nicht und ausser einem schwachen statement von staabi hier im forum äussert sich keine sau von canyon. ob sich da die mühe und das porto für einen brief lohnt will ich gar nicht nachdenken! sorry jungs, hier gehts nicht darum, dass ich oder wir nichts unternehmen, hier gehts einfach nur um eine firma, die absolut unfähig ist, kundengerecht zu wirtschaften. fängt an von den unvergleichbar langen lieferterminen über versprechungen, über die hotline, die nie erreichbar ist, wenn man anruft wird man weitergeleitet, vertröstet oder irgendwie abgeklemmt, bis hin zu details wie vorangekündeten internetaktualisierungen oder eben kontroll resp qualitäts oder warenmängeln an bikes! da können wir einfach nicht immer die schuld auf uns verbraucher nehmen. 
ich versteh alle. ich find canyon auch geile bikes. der lutz ist mir sympathisch, der preis stimmt objektiv. wenn man aber alles andere beachtet und mal wirklich objektiv das ganze "ding" canyon betrachtet muss man einfach zugestehen, dass da was nicht ganz sauber ist. ich wollte, ich hätte nie zu der erkenntnis kommen müssen, aber es ist halt leider mal passiert. ich würde auch gerne hinter der firma stehen, von der ich ein arschgeiles bike besitze...

und grossy: ich würde gerne sehen, was du tun würdest in meiner situation. du würdest sicher nicht viel anders reagieren. ich bin grundsätzlich ein optimistischer und von grund auf positiv eingestellter mensch. aber irgendwann reichts auch bei mir. und in diesem fll ist es leider so weit. darüber lässt sich nicht diskutieren. jeder der sich darüber aufregt, soll sich von diesem thread fernhalten und alles ignorieren. ich hab das hinter mir. 

werd mich nicht mehr zu dem thema äussern. ich glaube meine meinung ist klar. wer mit mir versuchen will, gemainsam einen lösungsweg für das problem zu finden kann sich gerne per pm bei mir melden.

machts gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (16. November 2006)

Hallo,

Schweissverzug ist bei jedem Fahrrad-Rahmen vorhanden. Das hat nichts mit mangelnder Qualität oder schlechter Verarbeitung zu tun. Beim Torque kann dieser Schweissverzug am Sitzrohr dazu führen, das nicht jeder Rahmen die in unserem Katalog angesprochene komplette Versenkbarkeit bei einer 31,6er Sattelstütze bietet. Der Verzug entsteht beim Torque durch das abgesenkte Oberrohr und den Verlängerungssteg zum Sitzrohr. Deshalb sind auch größere Rahmengrößen eher betroffen als kleinere Rahmenhöhen. Andererseits kann der Rahmen kaum anders designt sein, wenn man ein abgesenktes Oberrohr für mehr Schrittfreiheit bei Bikes mit langen Federwegen haben möchte und dabie gleichzeitig die hervorragendes Steifigkeitswerte des Torque erhalten möchte.

Ansonsten hat dieser Schweissverzug keinerlei Auswirkungen auf Stabilität, Fahrverhalten oder Haltbarkeit. Andere Hersteller haben das gleiche Problem und lösen dies mit einer dünneren Sattelstütze (30.9 z.B.) und einem konifiziertem Sitzrohr, so dass die Stütze quasi im unteren Teil des Sitzrohr frei pendelt (oder das Problem taucht da gar nicht erst auf, weil die Stütze durch das Rahmendesign oder Bohrungen im Sitzrohr ohnehin nicht komplett versenkbar ist). Wir arbeiten zur Zeit an einer Lösung für die Kunden, die von dem Problem betroffen sind und Wert auf die komplette Versenkbarkeit der Stütze legen. Bei den Bikes die ich mir bisher angesehen habe und die das Problem aufweisen fehlen da ca. um die 5-8cm. Ich melde mich hier, wenn es dazu etwas neues gibt. Betroffene Kunden wenden sich bitte an unsere Werkstatt.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Augus1328 (16. November 2006)

Ich sitze hier gerade in meinem Sessel u. schmunzel über die ganzen Nörgler u. Querulanten.

Da kommt irgendso ein Typ Ende Oktober u. sagt sein Sitzrohr wäre leicht verbogen u. die Sattelstütze wäre nicht komplett absenkbar. Auf einmal kommen aus allen Büschen Leute hervor, denen genau das Gleiche auffällt.

Habt Ihr bis zu dem Zeitpunkt die Eier geschaukelt? Viele von den Querulanten ala löösns fahren das Bike schon 6 Monate und als Schweizer sollte man die Berge vor der Türe haben, so dass man wirklich bei diversen Abfahrten die Stütze runtermachen muss. 
@löösns: Stand Dein Bike 6-Monate im Keller oder ist es Dir evtl. nicht aufgefallen, da es Dich im Fahrbetrieb garnicht störrt?

Nun warte ich auf freundliche Antworten aller Torque Heulsusen!

Gruss
Oli


----------



## rumblefish (16. November 2006)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Hey rumblefish, schappi habt Ihr Euch über mich beschwert?



Nee, ist doch Blödsinn. Ich rege mich zwar immer wieder gerne über Deine ewige "Teufel an die Wand gemalt" Einstellung auf, aber das haben wir ja schon ausreichend geklärt  .

@Augus1328
das gleiche habe ich mir auch schon gedacht aber lieber für mich behalten. Geht es nur mir so oder ist die Anzahl der Miesmacher in diesem Jahr erheblich angestiegen ?.


----------



## Raphi78 (16. November 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier gerade in meinem Sessel u. schmunzel über die ganzen Nörgler u. Querulanten.
> 
> Da kommt irgendso ein Typ Ende Oktober u. sagt sein Sitzrohr wäre leicht verbogen u. die Sattelstütze wäre nicht komplett absenkbar. Auf einmal kommen aus allen Büschen Leute hervor, denen genau das Gleiche auffällt.
> 
> ...


----------



## löösns (16. November 2006)

@staabi: danke fürs statement! klingt doch schon einiges vernünftiger! aber nur um das problem nicht abzuschwächen: es gibt viele andere steife rahmen, bei denen man die sattelstütze problemlos versenken kann. wenn auch nur mit den von dir genannten lösungen. warum kann das canyon nicht auch.... aber schön gibts eine "lösung für betroffene"

@augustus: das ist es ja gerade: am anfang war das problem noch nicht so verheerend. da hab ich die stütze fast ganz reingebracht. bis auf 3,4cm erst nach einer weile ging die nicht mehr ganz rein. ich hab mir das phänomen natürlich damit erklärt, dass ich bei einem stärkeren schlag die sattelstüzue mal verbogen haben muss und dass die wegen der krümmung jetzt nicht mehr ganz reingeht... bin natürlich nicht auf die idee gekommen, das sattelrohr nachzuprüfen...
@umblefish: "hmmm, irgendwie sind die miesmacher in diesem jahr erheblich angestiegen..." kannst du dir vorstellen, dass es vielleicht keine miesmacher sind, sondern unzufriedene kunden? und hast du auch schon mal ein wenig auch nur ein wenig weitergedacht und dir mal versucht zu überlegen, wieso es so viele unzufriedene kunden hat? mach mal die augen auf und versuch mal zu kombinieren. les mal alle problem threads durch, dann könntest du vielleicht auf die lösung stossen, wieso es dir so vorkommt... *kopfschüttl*


----------



## tom23" (16. November 2006)

Bis wieder einer weint


----------



## Niederbayer (16. November 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:


> Nee, ist doch Blödsinn. Ich rege mich zwar immer wieder gerne über Deine ewige "Teufel an die Wand gemalt" Einstellung auf, aber das haben wir ja schon ausreichend geklärt  .
> 
> @Augus1328
> das gleiche habe ich mir auch schon gedacht aber lieber für mich behalten. Geht es nur mir so oder ist die Anzahl der Miesmacher in diesem Jahr erheblich angestiegen ?.



Hallo Rumblefish,

das sind ja jetzt schon fast versöhnliche Worte von Dir.
Es mag schon sein das ich hier von einigen als der "Teufel an die Wandmaler" gesehen werde. Ich denke so mach ein Teufel entsteht aber erst durch die Diskussionen hier. Objektive Fragen sind aber bei so einem emotionsbeladenen Thema wie das Biken ohnehin nicht möglich. Und so kann es durchaus schon mal sein das die ein oder andere meiner Frage unterschiedlich ausgelegt wird.

Gruß


----------



## Luzio (16. November 2006)

Mich stört weniger die fehlende Versenkbarkeit als die veränderte Geometrie - habe nachgemessen und bei meiner Sattelhöhe macht das um wenige MM krumme Sitzrohr um die 2+ cm weniger _Abstand von Sattelspitze zum Lenker_. Hatt von Anfang an das Gefühl, einen etwas längeren Vorbau zu benötigen - jetzt weiß ich auch warum.

PS: Aber ansonsten ist das Rad klasse, keine Frage.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. November 2006)

Das Sitzrohr ist um 2,5cm (CENTIMETER) verbogen? Dann dürfte sich die Sattelstütze aber gar nicht mehr bewegen lassen -- das kann ich nicht glauben...


----------



## Luzio (16. November 2006)

Nicht das Sitzrohr - aber die Krümmung um wenige MM beim Sitzrohr ergibt bei entsprechender Sattelhöhe einen erheblich geringeren Abstand von Sattelspitze zum Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (16. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das Sitzrohr ist um 2,5cm (CENTIMETER) verbogen? Dann dürfte sich die Sattelstütze aber gar nicht mehr bewegen lassen -- das kann ich nicht glauben...



Falsch.
Das Sitzrohr ist wie von Staabi beschrieben verbogen. Die 5-8 mm am Sitzrohr bedeuten in Sattelhöhe eben diese 2,5 cm.


----------



## Obey (16. November 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Da kommt irgendso ein Typ Ende Oktober u. sagt sein Sitzrohr wäre leicht verbogen u. die Sattelstütze wäre nicht komplett absenkbar. Auf einmal kommen aus allen Büschen Leute hervor, denen genau das Gleiche auffällt.



Hallo Leute!

Ich war ja derjenige, dem dass mit dem Sattel sofort nach Erhalt des T3 aufgefallen ist. Ich dachte, ich wäre ein Einzelfall. Hätte ich vorher gewusst, was ich damit hier auslöse, hätte ich niemals was dazu geposted und wirklich alle wären noch immer superzufrieden mit ihren superschönen Bikes... Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich wirklich ein schlechtes Gewissen deshalb, denn wenn es bis dahin niemandem aufgefallen ist (weshalb ich auch dachte, ich wäre der einzige mit dem Problem), dann hätte es wahrscheinlich auch sonst keiner mehr bemerkt bzw. gedacht "Ist halt so..."

Nachdenkliche Grüße, obey


----------



## Astaroth (16. November 2006)

Servus,
um nochmals Öl ins Feuer zugießen





das krumme Bananensattelrohr an meinem Torque  

Und jetzt ein Foto nach meiner kleinen Hausrunde wo ich viel viel Spaß gehabt habe




wie man sieht habe ich den Federweg sehr gut genützt und alles lief ohne Probleme!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## rumblefish (16. November 2006)

@löösns
Wenn Du sooo unzufrieden bist, gib Dein Torque zurück und kauf Dir was anderes. Fährst Ewigkeiten damit glücklich durch die Alpen, und machst erst die Laolawelle als ein anderer Forumsteilnehmer zufällig eine Rohrkrümmung bemerkt. Die bekomm ich auch gleich .
Wart ab was Canyon sich einfallen lässt, und bis dahin bitte die ........ halten


----------



## grossy (16. November 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:


> @löösns
> Wenn Du sooo unzufrieden bist, gib Dein Torque zurück und kauf Dir was anderes. Fährst Ewigkeiten damit glücklich durch die Alpen, und machst erst die Laolawelle als ein anderer Forumsteilnehmer zufällig eine Rohrkrümmung bemerkt. Die bekomm ich auch gleich .
> Wart ab was Canyon sich einfallen lässt, und bis dahin bitte die ........ halten



Meine Rede !!!!


----------



## Sisu (16. November 2006)

Obey schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich war ja derjenige, dem dass mit dem Sattel sofort nach Erhalt des T3 aufgefallen ist. Ich dachte, ich wäre ein Einzelfall. Hätte ich vorher gewusst, was ich damit hier auslöse, hätte ich niemals was dazu geposted und wirklich alle wären noch immer superzufrieden mit ihren superschönen Bikes... Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich wirklich ein schlechtes Gewissen deshalb, denn wenn es bis dahin niemandem aufgefallen ist (weshalb ich auch dachte, ich wäre der einzige mit dem Problem), dann hätte es wahrscheinlich auch sonst keiner mehr bemerkt bzw. gedacht "Ist halt so..."
> 
> Nachdenkliche Grüße, obey




...das hatte ich auch schonmal in den Raum geworfen.
Die Torques fahren doch schon etliche Monate durch die Gegend.
Da kann es wohl nicht angehen, daß das mit der Sattelstütze erst Ende Oktober jemandem auffällt bzw. das für alle, die bislang glücklich und zufrieden damit gefahren sind, ein Problem darstellt


----------



## schappi (16. November 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> Und jetzt ein Foto nach meiner kleinen Hausrunde wo ich viel viel Spaß gehabt habe
> 
> 
> ...



Wo bist du denn mit dem Bike gefahren?
Die Reifen sind ja noch ganz sauber!
Wie willst du denn beweisen, daß du nicht nur die Ringe hochgeschoben hast? 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rumblefish (16. November 2006)

Mensch Schappi, er schrieb doch das er eine "Hausrunde" damit gemacht hat.
Und zuhause machst Du Dir die Reifen halt nicht so dreckig wie draussen


----------



## Astaroth (16. November 2006)

@schappi,
hab ja geschrieben das ich auf einer kleinen Hausrunde unterwegs war und ich nicht viel Zeit zum Biken gehabt hab. Den Federweg nutzte ich bei einem ca. 0,5 - 1,0 Meter hohen und ca. 1,5-2,0 Meter weiten Sprung aus. Der Sprung führte mich von einer Teerstrasse auf einen so ziemlich trocken Feldweg.
Der war gut @rumblefish


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. November 2006)

Ich würd etwas mehr Piggybag geben. Das ist schon 2mm weg vorm Anschlagen.

Ich denke, jeder der ein T fährt und der mal versucht hat, die Stütze reinzuschieben, ist aufgefallen, dass die nicht ganz reingeht. "ok, ist halt so, sind halt nur wenige cm".

Das ist mir auch gleich schon am start aufgefallen und werde ich demnächst reklamieren, wenn ich mein ES wieder hab.

Dass Bananenrohre verbaut worden sind, ist wohl eher durch ein FOrenmitglied aufgefallen, der meine, es sei nur bei ihm so. Ist es aber nicht > Serienfehler, wie sich deutlich rausstellt. 

Offizielles Schuldeingeständis gabs auch noch nicht "Ja, wir haben nicht aufgepasst" ... sonder ein "Macht an der Stabilität nix". Das wars.

Als zwischenfazit, gerne nochmal:

Etliche T-Fahrer mit Bananenrohren. 
Etliche, deren Stütze nicht reingeht. 
Ein paar wenige, die nicht ordentlich Entgratete Sitzrohre hatten und damit Kratzer auf der Stütze.

Kein offizieller Lösungsvorschlag.

Nur ein "ist nicht weiter schlimm"

Kanns nicht sein, wenn ich nach der Pleite auf mein T warten würd, und hätte dann auch Bananenrohre, käm ich mir wirklich wie auf dem Ausverkauf 2. Ware vor.

So, noch was menschliches: lööns, lass einfach die Lemming-Kommentare "Heulsuse und co" mal aussen vor. Da steh ich auch mittlerweile drüber. Kostet zuviele Nerven, sich mit diesen leuten rumzuplagen, da eh nix sachliches rauskommt. 

luzio hat auch ne neue interessante Betrachtungsweise ins spiel gebracht. Da könnte wirklich "oberrohrlänge" fehlen!

unchained, was macht übrigens die bremse?


----------



## tom23" (16. November 2006)

Alpha, lies dir doch bitte mal das letzte statement von Michael durch, und dann lösch die Sache mit dem Schuldeingeständnis, oder mal zur Abwechslung:

Kapier es!

und jetzt ein Spaß: wenn du nicht so klein gewachsen wärst, dann würde ich dir deinen Hobel vom Discounter wegklauen, dann könntest du dir'n Speci oder was weiß ich holen, und es wäre Ruhe im Stall und ich hätte endlich 'ne 36er Gabel.


----------



## Torsten (16. November 2006)

Es reicht!!!

Das Statement vom Michael ist ja gekommen. Somit sollte alles geklärt sein. 
Weiteres dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt.

==CLOSED==

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------

